# [TEXLIVE 2007] En route pour la 2007 / Switching to 2007

## Mickael

À LIRE : SI VOUS RENCONTREZ UN PROBLÈME PENDANT LA COMPILATION N'OUBLIEZ PAS D'INDIQUER :

LES FLAGS USES que vous utilisez,

LES ERREURS

LES PARTIES DE CE POSTE QUE VOUS AVEZ SUIVIES OU PAS

DE QUAND DATE LE DERNIER UP/INSTALLATION DE L'OVERLAY

Que votre installation réussisse ou pas faite le savoir !!!!!!

@alexis, si il y a des changements à faire et bien hésite pas je ferai des mises à jour !

Date : 07/09/2007 : 

-Première explication pour Texlive-2007

-ajout d'une info sur la flag cjk.(ne pas l'utiliser pour le moment)

-correction de l'ebuild pour la dépendance de chkTex avec latex (voir explication partie II)

Date : 17/09/2007 : 

-Rectificatif pour générer les ebuilds, la commande make semble insuffisante, la commande par défaut qui ne semble pas faire défaut est la suivante :  make ebuilds && make ebuilds-install. merci @GentooUser@Clubic, @tutux, @ j_c_p, @vdemeester.

-Rectificatif de l'ebuild pour la prise en compte des caractères japonnais and Co (Variable USE = +cjk) (à tester donc  :Wink: 

-Ajout des fichiers à démasqués dans packaque.keywords si vous êtes en x86 ou x86_64 ou amd64 (regarder les postes de @vdemeester et de @j_c_p)

Date : 21/09/2007 : 

-explication sur la mise à jour de l'overlay, et la régénération des ebuilds et eclass qui en découlent.

-vous devez utiliser la branche instable pour tous les ebuilds relatifs à texlive.(je mettrai à jour, avec les explications)

-Prenez des miroirs plus proches de chez vous, merci billiob, une liste est donnée en lien (vous verrez ou au moment voulu dans cet how-to  :Wink:  )

Date : 16/10/2007 :

-Pour les nouveaux testeurs et les anciens : il est inutile désormais de télécharger les isos (dvd et cd) pour générer les ebuilds : il suffit de remplir package.keywords. (voir explications d'alexis en page 2)

-Pour les anciens : avant de faire une mise à jour, il vous faut (svn up est tout de même nécessaire avant) re-emerger texlive-core, . (voir les explications d'alexis en page 2) Une fois cela fait : lancer etc-update et remplacer par la nouvelle config, puis env-update && source /etc/profile &&  texmf-update

Puis : emerge -v texlive et virer dans votre overlay  dev-texlive ; explication d'alexis :

 *Quote:*   

> ha non vaut mieux virer les ebuilds auto générés, maintenant que c'est dans l'arbre je maintiens les ebuilds & les scripts
> 
> donc 'rm -rf dev-texlive' 
> 
> 

  ---> c'est pour les anciens testeurs toujours. et ensuite vous pouvez faire un emerge --update

Date : 18/10/2007 :

PLUS BESOIN DE L'OVERLAY PLUS BESOIN DE L'OVERLAY PLUS BESOIN DE L'OVERLAY

REMPLISSEZ UNIQUEMENT VOTRE PACKAGE.KEYWORDS AVEC CECI : (et ensuite emerge -pv texlive  :Wink: 

```
NON TOUT EST keywordé maintenant dans l'arbre portage officiel. Donc si vous êtes en stable il suffit de remplir package.keyword comme d'habitude
```

Par contre la première partie de cet how-to est toujours d'actualité. Je parle de la migration depuis une ancienne installation.

Un How-to plus complet su cette migration est décrite ici Je ne l'ai pas encore traduite, mais cela va venir. Donc il suffit de suivre ce dernier et vous aurez un Texlive-2007 opérationnel sur votre machine. Enjoy!

Bonjours,

Notre développeur Alexis, a écrit un ensemble d'ebuilds pour TeXlive 2007. 

```
 emerge -pv texlive

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/texlive-2007  USE="X cyrillic extra graphics png pstricks science xml 

-cjk -context -doc -games -humanities -music -omega -publishers -xetex" 

LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -bg -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -es -fi -he -hr -it -ja -ko 

-la -mn -nl -no -pl -pt -ru -sk -sv -th -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /media/DATA/Latex/aballier/texlive-overlay

```

Afin que ces derniers soient intégrés le plus rapidement possible dans l'arbre portage, ils nous (nous les utilisateurs si impatients) faut tester ces derniers. Je vous rassure utilisateurs de (La)TeX, l'ensemble fonctionne sur ma machine je viens de migrer de texlive-2005 à TexLive-2007. Ces tests sont là afin de vérifier si l'ensemble des ebuilds de TeXLive-2007 modulaire s'installent dans le bon ordre, et si, il ne manque pas de dépendances etc. Pour la petite histoire, dans mon cas je suis tombé sur un problème de dépendance qui fut régler en 20s chrono grâce à Alexis (merci encore). Tout ça pour dire que tester l'installation et lui faire un maximum de retour (ce qu'il attend avec impatience) ne fera qu'accélérer les choses. 

Alors en route pour TeXLive-2007  :Wink:  

Si vous désirez utiliser TeX/LaTeX sur votre machine deux cas se présentent : 

Vous installez une distribution Tex sur votre Gentoo pour la première fois, dans ce cas passer directement à l'installation de l'overlay de TeXlive-2007.

Vous migrez depuis une distribution Tex : soit TeTeX ou TeXlive-2005, alors suivez ce qui suit en premier afin d'éviter toutes collisions durant l'installation de TeXlive-2007

I Première partie : switching-to-texlive-2007/Howto

La première chose à faire est de virer votre distribution TeX soit TeTeX soit TeXlive-2005 :

```
emerge -C tetex

ou

emerge -C TeXlive
```

C'est fait, mais comme TeTeX et TeXlive font certaines choses comme des porcs, il reste encore une trace de pdftex dans votre système de fichier. Afin d'éviter un problème de collision ( et plus particulièrement avec pdftex) durant l'installation, exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> making executable: usr/lib/libkpathsea.so.4.0.0
> 
> * checking 672 files for package collisions
> 
> existing file /usr/bin/pdftex is not owned by this package
> ...

 

Il faut virer ces derniers vestiges, pour cela lancer cette commande : 

```
ls /usr/bin/pdftex -l

13    lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-07-09 07:34 /usr/bin/pdftex -> pdfetex
```

 Bien sur, pdftex n'existe plus, donc on peut supprimer ce lien : 

```
# rm -i /usr/bin/pdftex
```

Et voilà, vous êtes prêts pour un emerge -v texlive, mais avant deux petites choses : nous installerons l'overlay   :Rolling Eyes: , et il se peut (et oui nous sommes en période de test), faute d'un problème de dépendances et de virtual/tetex, que portage souhaite installer tetex et  texlive-core. C'est pas très grave puisque les deux vont se bloqués mutuellement. Vous devez alors, comme le préconise alexis, forcer l'installation de texlive-core avec la commande emerge -v1 texlive-core, et ensuite indiquer cet incident avec tous les détails qui s'imposent à alexis :  *alexis wrote:*   

> Reporting bugs / improvements : Just contact me, aballier_at_gentooDOTorg, or on irc
> 
> (freenode). Feedback, even if it's just to say "that just worked perfectly" will
> 
> be very appreciated, so that I'll know how many people tested it, etc.

 

----------

## Untux

Merci à vous pour ce joli boulot ! Je prendrai le train [Tetex -> Texlive] dans quelques jours et vous tiendrai au courant.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Merci à vous pour ce joli boulot ! Je prendrai le train [Tetex -> Texlive] dans quelques jours et vous tiendrai au courant.

 

Idem!

[mavie] enfin dès que j'aurai résolu un problème de capteur de température qui m'empêche de tenir une compilation de plus de 2 minutes sans que l'acpi n'éteugne le PC... [/mavie]

----------

## vdemeester

Je sais pas si c'est bien placé de demander ça ici, mais bon.. Ma question est "assez simple" : Quels sont les avantages (et inconvenients s'il y en a..) à utiliser TeXLive-2007 plutôt que TeTeX par exemple ?

Je veux dire par là, j'ai intallé tetex, [.. blablabla ..]. Qu'est-ce que je gagne à installé TeXLive-2007. En gros, faut vendre un peu son produit  :Very Happy: . (Maintenant.. je vais surement tester ça  :Smile: ).

----------

## Mickael

C'est simple TeTex n'est plus maintenu, et les paquets dans l'arborescence de TeTex sont assez vieux, ce qui fait que tu peux avoir des problèmes à la compilation de tes fichiers tex. (et tu en auras) ou alors tu te restreints aux vieilles fonctionnalités des paquets de TeTex, ce qui est bien dommage.

----------

## kwenspc

/me testera sans doute ça bientôt

----------

## vdemeester

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> C'est simple TeTex n'est plus maintenu, et les paquets dans l'arborescence de TeTex sont assez vieux, ce qui fait que tu peux avoir des problèmes à la compilation de tes fichiers tex. (et tu en auras) ou alors tu te restreints aux vieilles fonctionnalités des paquets de TeTex, ce qui est bien dommage.

 

Hum.. ben voilà, c'est ce que je voulais entendre  :Very Happy: .. Maintenant j'ai une raison valable pour faire le test de TexLive 2007  :Very Happy: 

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## vdemeester

Un tout premier retour, je ne sais pas s'il servira vraiment, mais... J'ai noté les liens morts qui sont suceptibles d'être en rapport avec TeTeX après un emerge -C tetex

```
/usr/bin/latex -> pdfetex

/usr/bin/lamed -> aleph

/usr/bin/lambda -> omega

/usr/bin/jadetex -> /usr/bin/latex

/usr/bin/amstex -> pdfetex

/usr/bin/elatex -> etex

/usr/bin/eplain -> pdfetex
```

J'hésite à les unlink, mais maintenant que je les ais notés  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alexis

Juste un mot vite fait : franchement bravo pour ce post, à coté de ça les pauvres fichiers texte que j'ai écrits en tant que doc font peine à voir  :Wink: 

----------

## vdemeester

Un petit retour super vite fait : Il faut aussi ajouter les paquets qui vont bien dans package.keywords (en gros, les démasquer par keyword.  :Very Happy: 

Plutôt que de re-poster, j'édite ce topci, au moins pour cette fois.

13 septembre : Pour l'instant, pour le peu que j'ai eu l'occasion de tester. Mais en tout cas l'installation s'est bien passée.

Donc si vous êtes en x86 (en stable), il vous faut ajouter tout ça à votre /etc/portage/package.keywords, la liste suivante. Bien entendu, cela dépends des useflags, donc je vais vous sortir mes useflags ici : app-text/texlive X png xml graphics extra pstricks science cyrillic publishers.

```
app-text/texlive ~x86

app-text/texlive-core ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-metapost ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-basic ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-genericextra ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-psutils ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-formatsextra ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-french ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-english ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-science ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latex ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-fontbin ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-langfrench ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-texinfo ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latex3 ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended ~x86

dev-tex/xcolor ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic ~x86

app-text/dvipdfm ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra ~x86

app-text/lcdf-typetools ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-pictures ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra ~x86

app-text/xdvik ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-publishers ~x86
```

Si jamais, ils faut en ajouter d'autre, merci de répondre à ce wonderful topic  :Very Happy: 

Au passage, j'ai eu un petit contretemps avec t1lib :

```
!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2007', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2007', 'merge') (hard)
```

L'erreur est assez simple, j'ai le useflag doc, et, à priori, il a besoin de texlive (enfin d'un TeX pour générer la doc. Or, texlive-code a besoin de t1lib. J'ai donc fait un petit USE="-doc" emerge t1lib (ce qui n'est normalement pas à faire), ensuite j'ai emergé texlive, et hop, j'ai réémergé t1lib avec doc  :Very Happy: .. J'ai fais un revdep-rebuild au cas où, mais je crois qu'il ne m'a rien sortit de méchant..

voilà voilà  :Very Happy: 

----------

## j_c_p

Déjà, merci pour ce superbe topic (ainsi qu'au nouveau mainteneur Latex)  :Wink: .

Alors, mon petit feedback : j'ai installé le tout ce week-end, sans souci, juste les points qui vont suivre à souligner.

J'ai fait une installation amd64 (cf ma signature) :

```
app-text/texlive-2007  USE="cyrillic doc extra games graphics humanities png pstricks publishers science xml -X -cjk -context -music -omega -xetex" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -bg -bn -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -he -hi -hr -hsb -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -la -ml -mn -nl -no -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 kB
```

en démasquant :

```
dev-tex/xcolor ~amd64

app-text/texlive ~amd64

app-text/texlive-core ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-metapost ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-basic ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-psutils ~amd64

dev-tex/detex ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-langcjk ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-chinese ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-fontbin ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-latex ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-langfrench ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-texinfo ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-latex3 ~amd64

media-gfx/sam2p ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended ~amd64

app-text/dvipdfm ~amd64

dev-tex/latex-beamer ~amd64

dev-tex/pgf ~amd64

app-text/lcdf-typetools ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-genericextra ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-formatsextra ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-french ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-publishers ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-games ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-humanities ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-science ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-pictures ~amd64

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra ~amd64
```

Aussi, à propos de cette partie :

 *Quote:*   

> cd /media/DATA/Latex/aballier/scripts/texlive/lists/
> 
>   . Vous y trouverez un nouveau README, ou alors vous faites tout simplement comme moi, vous lancez la commande make. Une fois terminée, vous pouvez démonter les deux images isos

 

j'ai dû faire un make ebuilds (plus trop sûr de la syntaxe là, mais c'est dans le README), puis make ebuilds install, le premier s'est justifié pour avoir l'ensemble des paquets générés, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec un simple make.

Bref, 40 paquets à installer (si je me rappelle bien).

Ensuite, après tests, pas de souci de compilation (juste à remplacer le paquet fancyheadings par fancyhdr dans mon fichier d'entête générale à vrai dire).

Voilà, merci encore  :Wink: .

----------

## Mickael

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Déjà, merci pour ce superbe topic (ainsi qu'au nouveau mainteneur Latex) .

 

 *tuxtux wrote:*   

> Merci à vous pour ce joli boulot ! Je prendrai le train [Tetex -> Texlive] dans quelques jours et vous tiendrai au courant.

 

Mais, mais merci,  :Embarassed:   c'est avant tout Alexis qu'il faut remercier, je n'ai fait que transcrire son how-to qui se trouve dans son onverlay.  :Wink: 

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Juste un mot vite fait : franchement bravo pour ce post, à coté de ça les pauvres fichiers texte que j'ai écrits en tant que doc font peine à voir 

 Honnêtement je préfère lire tes fichiers textes, ils sont plus concis, plus directs... vous aller me faire rougir, c'est sympa tout de même   :Wink: 

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aussi, à propos de cette partie :
> 
>  *Quote:*   cd /media/DATA/Latex/aballier/scripts/texlive/lists/
> ...

 

alors là il me faut la confirmation d'Alexis, dans son README "générale", il reste encore cette explication du make, est-ce que cela à changer, je sais pas, merci pour cette information, pour ma part je n'ai eu aucun problème avec le make.

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, 40 paquets à installer (si je me rappelle bien).
> 
> Ensuite, après tests, pas de souci de compilation (juste à remplacer le paquet fancyheadings par fancyhdr dans mon fichier d'entête générale à vrai dire).
> ...

 

Merci à vous qui testé, et retourné l'information, donc merci @Vdemeester, @j_c_p, @visualstation : Quoi !! tu n'as toujours pas posté le résultat de ton installation   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je l'a installé hier, RAS

Ça a bien amélioré le rendu de l'export PDF en tout cas   :Very Happy: 

Sinon comme j_c_p j'ai du faire make ebuilds && make ebuilds-install (enfin je suppose que seulement le dernier était nessesaire)

----------

## Untux

Me voilà rendu à Texlive ! Au grand merci j'adjoins donc un grand bravo ! (Non, ne rougissez pas :]) car je n'ai, moi non plus, aucun problème à signaler.

... Si ce n'est que, avec un simple make je n'avais pas les ebuilds requis. Avec un make ebuilds-install la procédure échouait systématiquement au téléchargement d'un des fichiers. Et donc, comme GentoUser@Clubic et j_c_p, j'ai du faire un make ebuilds && make ebuilds-install.

Pour info, j'ai fait l'installation sur ma Gentoo ~x86 avec les USE Flags suivants : { X png xml cyrillic extra graphics pstricks science -cjk }. J'ai pu compiler, sans problème, quelques documents pstrickés, avec cette petite Texlive tout fraîche.

PS Je reste dispo si vous avez besoin qu'on teste des trucs et des machins.

PS2 Les merci et les bravo s'adressent évidemment à Alexis ET à MickTux ! C'est p'têtre pas toi le dev mais tu as quand même bossé en première ligne de test et à la comm. C'est pas rien !

----------

## Mickael

Date : 17/09/2007 : 

-Rectificatif pour générer les ebuilds, la commande make semble insuffisante, la commande par défaut qui ne semble pas faire défaut est la suivante :  make ebuilds && make ebuilds-install. merci @GentooUser@Clubic, @tutux, @ j_c_p, @vdemeester.

-Rectificatif de l'ebuild pour la prise en compte des caractères japonnais and Co (Variable USE = +cjk) (à tester donc  :Wink: 

-Ajout des fichiers à démasqués dans packaque.keywords si vous êtes en x86 ou x86_64 ou amd64 (regarder les postes de @vdemeester et de @j_c_p)

Merci à vous   :Wink: 

EDIT : @alexis :  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai regardé ton overlay et y ai vu que tu avais fait des modifs pour le flag cjk. Est-ce que ces modifes permettent de tester ce flag ou pas encore ?
> 
> 

 

----------

## Alexis

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : @alexis :  *Quote:*   
> 
> J'ai regardé ton overlay et y ai vu que tu avais fait des modifs pour le flag cjk. Est-ce que ces modifes permettent de tester ce flag ou pas encore ?
> ...

 

Bin, ça devrait marcher mais c'est à prendre avec des pincettes, ie : tout compile mais il faut tester si le support est bon, et de préférence par quelqu'un de plus doué que moi avec ces langues là  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au passage, j'ai eu un petit contretemps avec t1lib :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yep merci de l'info, t1lib n'est plus censé être nécessaire à texlive-core : ça servait à xdvi et dvipng qui ont leurs ebuilds maintenant. J'ai juste viré la dep  :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

J'ai installé et tout s'est passé correctement, mise à part les quelques erreurs déja mentionnées ici.

Merci !

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cd DOWNLOADDIR
> 
> ...

 

Juste une petite remarque pour dire qu'il peut être préférable d'utiliser un mirroir proche de chez soi : 

```
wget ftp://ftp.inria.fr/pub/TeX/CTAN/systems/texlive/Images/texlive2007-inst-20070212.iso && wget ftp://ftp.inria.fr/pub/TeX/CTAN/systems/texlive/Images/texlive2007-live-20070212.iso.zip
```

----------

## Mickael

Salut Billiob, merci pour le retour d'information. Il serait cependant bon, de nous dire de quand date l'installation de l'overlay avec le type d'erreur que tu as rencontrées.   :Wink: 

----------

## billiob

Pour le svn : 

Révision : 115

Date de la dernière modification: 2007-09-19 21:12:44 +0200 (mer, 19 sep 2007)

Erreurs rencontrées : 

La même erreur que MickTux sur chktex, résolue de la même façon.

(le log)

Ainsi qu'un "no space left on device"   :Confused: , résolu aussi.

----------

## Alexis

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Erreurs rencontrées : 
> 
> La même erreur que MickTux sur chktex, résolue de la même façon.
> ...

 

T'avais  dev-texlive/texlive-latex d'installé quand ça a planté ou t'as du l'installer ? 

Ptetre que le 'no space left on devide' a fait que texmf-update a mal fait son boulot et pas créé les formats (typiquement latex.fmt) et donc ça a foiré à cause de ça

----------

## billiob

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'avais  dev-texlive/texlive-latex d'installé quand ça a planté ou t'as du l'installer ? 
> 
> 

 

dev-texlive/texlive-latex n'était pas encore installé à ce moment là.

Emerge avait prévu de l'installer après.

----------

## Alexis

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *Alexis wrote:*   
> 
> T'avais  dev-texlive/texlive-latex d'installé quand ça a planté ou t'as du l'installer ? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

c'est bizare, chktex dépend de virtual/latex-base et virtual/latex-base dépend de texlive-latex.

Tu peux vérifier si t'as bien ça ?

----------

## billiob

Quand je fait un "emerge -pvuDN world", j'ai entre autres :

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/latex-base-1.0  0 kB

donc, il n'a pas été installé. Pas de trace non plus dans emerge .log

Je suis en ce moment à la révison 126 du svn. (make ebuilds && make ebuilds_install refait avec les iso montées ....)

Le résultat de la commande "emerge -pvet texlive" se trouve là : http://billiob.free.fr/emerge_-pvet_texlive

----------

## Alexis

ha ! mais faut prendre le chktex de l'overlay : 1.6.3-r2

(donc en ~arch)

J'ai pas forcé la dep car ce n'est pas nécessaire, mais je ne peux pas non plus fixer les ebuilds dans portage tant que le virtual n'est pas intégré, donc texlive :/

----------

## Mickael

Je vais devoir revoir ma copie afin de rajouter les infos pour ceux qui sont en stable.

----------

## geekounet

À la demande de MickTux, je stickise le topic pour ramener des gens intéressés et motivés pour tester  :Wink: 

Tiens d'ailleurs, faut que je retente un coup aussi, maintenant que j'ai récupéré de la place sur mon laptop.

----------

## Mickael

Merci Modos   :Very Happy: 

Alors un petit up pour la mise à jour de cet how-to :

Date : 21/09/2007 : 

-explication sur la mise à jour de l'overlay, et la régénération des ebuilds et eclass qui en découlent.

-vous devez utiliser la branche instable pour tous les ebuilds relatifs à texlive (cf les postes de billiob pour le problème que cela engendre).(je mettrai à jour, avec les explications)

EDIT :

-Prenez des miroirs plus proches de chez vous, merci billiob, une liste est donnée en lien (vous verrez ou au moment voulu dans cet how-to  :Wink:  )

----------

## Alexis

Petit changement : j'ai modifié l'eclass pour que les modules compilent les formats eux memes plutot que de les laisser faire à fmtutil, donc si vous avec des collisions avec des fichiers dans /usr/share/texmf-var qui n'appartiennent à personne, c'est normal, enlevez la protection des collisions ou effacez les.

Pour l'update : 

si l'eclass a changé, faites juste un touch sur les ebuilds : 

```

cd $monoverlay/dev-texlive

find . -name *.ebuild -exec touch {} \;

```

si des choses dans le sous répertoire scripts/texlive/lists ont changé, il est recommandé de regénérer tous les distfiles/ebuilds pour que tout soit à jour.

----------

## VisualStation

J'ai dit que je viendrais poster mes petits scripts d'install donc voila  :Smile: 

D'ici peut je vais integrer la mise à jour et mettre le tout sous forme de fonction  :Smile: 

```
Stop.sh

#!/bin/sh

# By Visu@lSt@tion

echo "Finalisation de l'installation de texlive"

umount /mnt/texlive-live/

umount /mnt/texlive-inst/

echo "Destruction des dossiers"

rmdir /mnt/texlive-live/

rmdir /mnt/texlive-inst/

```

```
Start.sh

#!/bin/sh

# By Visu@lSt@tion

#

# Dossier pour monter les images

echo "Création des dossiers"

mkdir -p /mnt/texlive-live/

mkdir -p /mnt/texlive-inst/

# On monte les images

mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./texlive2007-live-20070212.iso /mnt/texlive-live/

mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./texlive2007-inst-20070212.iso /mnt/texlive-inst/

# On copie Core dans les distfiles

cp -a ./texlive-core-2007.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/texlive-core-2007.tar.bz2

# On ajoute l'adresse de l'overlay dans le make

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"\${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} ${PWD}/textlive-latex/aballier/texlive-overlay\"" >> /etc/make.conf

# On demasque les paquets

echo 'dev-tex/xcolor' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'app-text/texlive' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# On ajoute quelques infos

echo "app-text/texlive X png xml graphics extra pstricks science cyrillic" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "Fin de la mise en place"

echo "Pour finir faites ./Stop.sh"

```

----------

## lugburz

bonjour

j'ai installé cette version de texlive sur une installation vierge (i.e. sur laquelle je n'avais jamais installé quoi que ce soit en rapport avec latex) en amd64.

apres avoir démasqué tous les paquets qu'il me réclamait, l'installation a commencé puis a planté sur chktex.

J'ai donc essayé d'emerger texlive-latex (comme vu sur le premier post de ce topic). Là encore, l'installation de texlive-latex plante avec comme message d'erreur :

```
(/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/generic/xu-hyphen/xu-bahyph.tex

! I can't find file `bahyph.tex'.

l.29 \input bahyph.tex

Please type another input file name:

! Emergency stop.

l.29 \input bahyph.tex

No pages of output.

Transcript written on latex.log.

Error: `pdftex -ini  -jobname=latex -progname=latex -translate-file=cp227.tcx *latex.ini' failed

###############################################################################

fmtutil: Error! Not all formats have been built successfully.

```

partant du principe que ca ressemble à un problème de fonts, j'ai emergé texlive-fontsrecommanded à la main ( --oneshot) (ca passe)

puis relancé l'installation de texlive (et de la vingtaine de dépendance qui restaient).

il y avait encore un petit problème avec chktex, que je n'ai pas noté exactement, mais qui ressemblait à

```
a4.sty not found

press X or enter to proceed

or enter new filename :
```

moyennant quoi, appuyer simplement sur entrée permet de passer à la suite et l'installation se déroule sans accroc jusqu'au bout.

J'ai ensuite installé kile (en mettant tetex dans un package.provided pour ne pas installer une 2ème distrib latex) et tout a l'air de fonctionner normalement.

Merci pour ces ebuilds, en espérant qu'ils intègrent prochainement l'arbre officiel de portage.

a+

lugburz

----------

## kopp

 *lugburz wrote:*   

> bonjour
> 
> j'ai installé cette version de texlive sur une installation vierge (i.e. sur laquelle je n'avais jamais installé quoi que ce soit en rapport avec latex) en amd64.
> 
> apres avoir démasqué tous les paquets qu'il me réclamait, l'installation a commencé puis a planté sur chktex.
> ...

 

Pour résoudre ça, il m'a fallu faire texmf-update parce que le fichier /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/language.dat était bizarrement rempli, d'après les conseils d'Alexis.

ça a permis d'emerger texlive-latex... maintenant je suis à la suite et j'attends que ça finisse.

----------

## Alexis

merci les gens pour vos retours, j'ai compris d'où venait le problème, ça devrait être arrangé maintenant (pour avoir les fixs faut re-emerger texlive-core par contre :/ )

```

 27 Sep 2007; Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> files/texmf-update:

  run mktexlsr before generating language.dat file, this will prevent failures

  after merging texlive-basic

```

----------

## Alexis

hop, annonce plus officielle postée : 

http://aballier.wordpress.com/2007/09/30/texlive-modular-ebuilds-ready-for-the-main-portage-tree/

c'est la même que celle sur gentoo-dev

----------

## Alexis

et c'est mergé  :Wink: 

reste quelques trucs à faire pour que tout aille bien, mais grosso modo ça va.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195815

Ps: Va me falloir de l'aide pour écrire une petite doc explicative et la mettre sur g.o je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> et c'est mergé 
> 
> reste quelques trucs à faire pour que tout aille bien, mais grosso modo ça va.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195815
> ...

 

Salut, en voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne ! et félicitations pour ton énorme travail. Pour le coup de main pas de problème, mais dit moi, est-ce que je dois modifier des trucs dans mon premier post (d'ailleurs est-ce que ce TIP/How-to installer texlive-2007, doit sombrer dans les profondeurs du forum?). Je vais faire un sync dans la journée et regarderai l'entrée de texlive-2007 dans l'arbre.

----------

## Alexis

pour la génération des ebuilds splus la peine, suffit de rajouter les bons packages.keywords si vous voulez l'installer sans attendre.

Par contre je conseille toujours d'utiliser l'overlay en attendant que tout soit fixé, vu que j'ai pas rajouté le meta ebuild ni commité certains fixs.

Mon package.keywords:

```

dev-texlive/texlive-basic **

dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-context **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-bulgarian **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-chinese **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-czechslovak **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-dutch **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-english **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-finnish **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-french **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-german **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-greek **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-italian **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-japanese **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-korean **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-mongolian **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-polish **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-portuguese **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-russian **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-spanish **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-thai **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-turkish **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-ukrainian **

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-vietnamese **

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended **

dev-texlive/texlive-formatsextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-games **

dev-texlive/texlive-genericextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended **

dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml **

dev-texlive/texlive-humanities **

dev-texlive/texlive-langafrican **

dev-texlive/texlive-langarab **

dev-texlive/texlive-langarmenian **

dev-texlive/texlive-langcjk **

dev-texlive/texlive-langcroatian **

dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic **

dev-texlive/texlive-langczechslovak **

dev-texlive/texlive-langdanish **

dev-texlive/texlive-langdutch **

dev-texlive/texlive-langfinnish **

dev-texlive/texlive-langfrench **

dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman **

dev-texlive/texlive-langgreek **

dev-texlive/texlive-langhebrew **

dev-texlive/texlive-langhungarian **

dev-texlive/texlive-langindic **

dev-texlive/texlive-langitalian **

dev-texlive/texlive-langlatin **

dev-texlive/texlive-langmanju **

dev-texlive/texlive-langmongolian **

dev-texlive/texlive-langnorwegian **

dev-texlive/texlive-langother **

dev-texlive/texlive-langpolish **

dev-texlive/texlive-langportuguese **

dev-texlive/texlive-langspanish **

dev-texlive/texlive-langswedish **

dev-texlive/texlive-langtibetan **

dev-texlive/texlive-langukenglish **

dev-texlive/texlive-langvietnamese **

dev-texlive/texlive-latex **

dev-texlive/texlive-latex3 **

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended **

dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-metapost **

dev-texlive/texlive-music **

dev-texlive/texlive-omega **

dev-texlive/texlive-pictures **

dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra **

dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks **

dev-texlive/texlive-psutils **

dev-texlive/texlive-publishers **

dev-texlive/texlive-science **

dev-texlive/texlive-texinfo **

dev-texlive/texlive-xetex **

app-text/texlive-core **

```

et pis sinon oué le howto est toujours d'actualité.

faut que j'explique aussi deux trois trucs, genre que mptopdf ne marche pas si on installe pas le support context (oui spas très naturel mais c'est packagé comme ça)

----------

## kopp

On a toujours besoin de télécharger les images CD pour les ebuilds dans l'arbre ou pas ?

----------

## Alexis

 *kopp wrote:*   

> On a toujours besoin de télécharger les images CD pour les ebuilds dans l'arbre ou pas ?

 

non  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   On a toujours besoin de télécharger les images CD pour les ebuilds dans l'arbre ou pas ? 
> 
> non 

 

Ah, cool, je vais pouvoir libérer beaucoup de place alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Même si je ne me sers rarement de LaTeX, je trouve que c'est un outil formidable et merci Alexis pour le travail immense.

(bon je suis encore sous TeTeX... je suis pas très ~arch moi :x)

EDIT : bien sûr, bravo aux testeurs et à MickTux le premier, celà va de soit ;)

----------

## Mickael

Dernière modification de l'How-to : plus besoin des isos  :Smile:  : 

Date : 16/10/2007 :

-Pour les nouveaux testeurs et les anciens : il est inutile désormais de télécharger les isos (dvd et cd) pour générer les ebuilds : il suffit de remplir package.keywords. (voir explications d'alexis en page 2)

-Pour les anciens : avant de faire une mise à jour, il vous faut (svn up est tout de même nécessaire avant) re-emerger texlive-core et texlive et enfin virer  dans votre overlay dev-texlive, . (voir les explications d'alexis en page 2) Une fois cela fait : lancer etc-update et remplacer par la nouvelle config, puis env-update && source /etc/profile &&  texmf-update. et ensuite vous pouvez faire un emerge --update

A fait ch*** après le emerge texlive-core : j'ai eu ceci en plus dans mon emerge -uDpv world :

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] app-text/dvipdfm (is blocking app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r4)
> 
> [blocks B     ] app-text/xdvik (is blocking app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r4)
> 
> [blocks B     ] app-text/tetex (is blocking app-text/texlive-core-2007)
> ...

 

Je m'en sors en mettant app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r3 dans /etc/portage/profile/package.provided.

EDIT :  ma mise à jour avec emerge -uDpv world (il y avait du pgf, chktex beamer and Co) et tout c'est bien passé Enjoy!

EDIT : la solution pour ce problème de blockage et surtout de tetex et de ré-emerger texlive après le texlive-core. Il faut également virer les ebuilds générés par la commande make comme nous le faisions au début.

----------

## Mickael

@alexis : cette remarque est-elle encore d'actualité : je dirais que non, mais comme je dis beaucoup de conneries :

 *Quote:*   

> Date : 21/09/2007 :
> 
> Alors après avoir lancer la commande svn up, il est préférable de régénérer les distfiles afin d'éviter des problèmes de cache portage avec les overlays et les eclass (pour explication voir alexis). Pour ça on utilise cette suite de commande : make ebuildsclean && make distclean && make ebuilds && make ebuilds-install apres un svn up. Au pire on fait simplement un touch sur l'ensemble des fichiers de l'overlay. 

 

EDIT quoiqu'un simple touch sur texlive-overlay/* après chaque svn-up c'est pas la mort d'un cheval.

----------

## Alexis

ha non vaut mieux virer les ebuilds auto générés, maintenant que c'est dans l'arbre je maintiens les ebuilds & les scripts

donc 'rm -rf dev-texlive'  :Wink: 

pour l'overlay, y'a vraiment plus grand chose dedans : juste xdvik en attendant que https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195895 soit résolu; et aussi le meta ebuild texlive que je mettrai une fois que toutes les deps seront bonnes.

Pour les bloquers et le package.provided: texlive-core ne fournit plus virtual/tetex, c'est le meta ebuild texlive encore dans l'overlay qui le fait, donc faut l'emerger aussi pour éviter les problèmes.

J'ai changé pas mal de deps pour le virtual/latex-base, et tout doit bien se passer à ce niveau là normalement.

Pour suivre l'évolution de l'intégration c'est ici aussi : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195815

----------

## Alexis

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> ha non vaut mieux virer les ebuilds auto générés, maintenant que c'est dans l'arbre je maintiens les ebuilds & les scripts
> 
> donc 'rm -rf dev-texlive' 
> 
> 

 

ça implique que le touch n'est plus nécessaire (au cas où c'était pas clair  :Wink:  )

----------

## Mickael

Merci pour les infos, je corrige le How-to de suite.

----------

## Mickael

J'ai un problème aujourd'hui avec la mise à jour, elle concerne jadetex :

emerge -uDptv world :

```

emerge -uDptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-text/texlive-2007  USE="X cyrillic extra graphics png pstricks science xml -cjk -context -doc -games -humanities -music -omega -publishers -xetex" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -bg -bn -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -he -hi -hr -hsb -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -la -ml -mn -nl -no -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -th -tr -uk -vi -zh" [1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1 [2007] USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/bittorrent-5.0.9 [5.0.7] USE="gtk" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.8.0 [3.7.39] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1 [2007] USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2  0 kB 

Total: 4 packages (3 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /media/DATA/Latex/aballier/texlive-overlay

```

eix -s jadetex :

```
eix -s jadetex

* app-text/jadetex

     Available versions:  3.12 3.13-r1 (~)3.13-r2

     Homepage:            http://jadetex.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         TeX macros used by Jade TeX output
```

et enfin la collision : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   181 for language 0
> 
> No pages of output.
> ...

 

```
/media/DATA/Latex/aballier/texlive-overlay $ svn up

Ã la rÃ©vision 227.
```

EDIT : l'installation de jadetex doit découler du flag xml, mais dans mon cas tout ce qui touche à docbook et latex2html je m'en moque. Est-ce que ce jadetex  pdfjadetex sont issus de mon ancien texlive2005? Je dirais que non, vu la date sur les liens :

```
 ls /usr/bin/pdfjadetex -l 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 sep 25 12:02 /usr/bin/pdfjadetex -> pdftex

ls /usr/bin/jadetex -l 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 sep 25 12:02 /usr/bin/jadetex -> pdftex
```

----------

## Alexis

oui stoujours le même problème : texlinks crée des liens hors du controle de portage. vire les et ça ira; jadetex les fait bien.

sinon maintenant plus besoin de l'overlay du tout  :Smile:  suffit de rajouter texlive en ** vu que je l'ai comitté sans keyword.

La suite, les test reports etc : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195815

----------

## Mickael

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> oui stoujours le même problème : texlinks crée des liens hors du controle de portage. vire les et ça ira; jadetex les fait bien.
> 
> sinon maintenant plus besoin de l'overlay du tout  suffit de rajouter texlive en ** vu que je l'ai comitté sans keyword.
> 
> La suite, les test reports etc : 
> ...

 

J'ai modifié l'How-to ce matin merci. Je voulais savoir si on avait un autre problème de collision, avec un autre paquet par exemple, est-ce que l'on doit utiliser le bug que tu as ouvert N° 195815

Exemple avec texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1

>>> Install texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1/image/ category dev-texlive

>>> Completed installing texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1/image/

* checking 3253 files for package collisions

1000 files checked ...

2000 files checked ...

3000 files checked ...

* This package is blocked because it wants to overwrite

* files belonging to other packages (see list below).

* If you have no clue what this is all about report it 

* as a bug for this package on http://bugs.gentoo.org

package dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1 NOT merged

Detected file collision(s):

     '/usr/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/xmltex.log'

     '/usr/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/xmltex.fmt'

     '/usr/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/pdfxmltex.log'

     '/usr/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/pdfxmltex.fmt'

Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop

None of the installed packages claim the above file(s).

```

je te file le ls -l pour ces quatre fichiers, tous date du 6septembre le jour de mon installation de texlive :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  750513 sep  6 22:07 /usr/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/xmltex.fmt
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1356 sep  6 22:07 /usr/share/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/xmltex.log
> ...

 

----------

## Alexis

ya pas de collisions, c'est juste que tu utilisais l'overlay avant que je rajoute l'install des formats et donc pour que ça marche fmtutil créait les fichiers comme un grand (et dont portage n'a pas idée de l'existence)

Note le fait que portage te dit que les fichiers n'appartiennent à aucun paquet.

[Voilà un truc à mettre dans mon howto btw]

----------

## Untux

Hello, j'ai également fait la transition vers la version portage, sans aucun problème. Encore merci + bravo + félicitations pour cette nouvelle étape :)

(Pour info ~x86 et useflags : X cjk context cyrillic doc extra graphics png pstricks science xml)

Après avoir procédé selon la marche-à-suivre MickTux, j'ai également effacé tous les fichiers texlive* dans mon répertoire distfiles et puis... comme je me suis un peu perdu en chemin j'ai fini par faire un emerge -C sur tous les paquets texlive :p Donc l'installation a été assez longue (+ de 3 heures) principalement à cause des téléchargements (la compilation prend environ une heure). Petite question à ce propos : comment se fait-il que les télécharements ne soient pas faits en parallèle, en dépit d'un « FEATURES=parallel-fetch... » dans make.conf ? Est-ce que portage ne supporte le parallel-fetch que pour les ebuilds « mono-distfile » ?

----------

## Mickael

Salut TutTux, j'ai rajouté des obsolètes là ou c'est nécessaire, j'espère que le how-to est plus lisible   :Confused:  Mais je ne peux pas tout effacer maintenant, faut attendre un peu que tout le monde ait suivi l'évolution des modifications apportées par Alexis. (je suis pas sur d'être claire, mais jme comprends   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Temet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut TutTux, j'ai rajouté des obsolètes là ou c'est nécessaire, j'espère que le how-to est plus lisible   Mais je ne peux pas tout effacer maintenant, faut attendre un peu que tout le monde est suivis l'évolution des modifications apportées par Alexis. (je suis pas sur d'être claire, mais jme comprends   )

 

Roohhhh!!!!

(désolé, trop grosse, j'ai pas résisté  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Untux

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut TutTux, j'ai rajouté des obsolètes là ou c'est nécessaire, j'espère que le how-to est plus lisible   Mais je ne peux pas tout effacer maintenant, faut attendre un peu que tout le monde est suivis l'évolution des modifications apportées par Alexis. (je suis pas sur d'être claire, mais jme comprends   )

 

Salut MickTux ! Elle est nickel ta marche à suivre. C'est pas à cause d'elle que je me suis perdu... Sans elle j'y serais même jamais allé  :Wink:  Je me suis perdu parce que j'ai fait des trucs que j'aurais pas du et j'ai décidé de déblayer avant de reprendre une « première installation ». Et on comprend très bien que c'est pas évident de tenir à jour une marche à suivre qui évolue aussi vite qu'Alexis code :] Merci encore de t'y être collé !

----------

## Mickael

@Temet : Ouaaiiis mais c'était tôt ce matin je me suis levé à 5h00, les yeux pas en face des trous... >[]

@tutux : ben je sais plus   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut TutTux, j'ai rajouté des obsolètes là ou c'est nécessaire, j'espère que le how-to est plus lisible   Mais je ne peux pas tout effacer maintenant, faut attendre un peu que tout le monde ait suivi l'évolution des modifications apportées par Alexis. (je suis pas sur d'être claire, mais jme comprends   )

 

Un aveu ?

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Salut TutTux, j'ai rajouté des obsolètes là ou c'est nécessaire, j'espère que le how-to est plus lisible   Mais je ne peux pas tout effacer maintenant, faut attendre un peu que tout le monde ait suivi l'évolution des modifications apportées par Alexis. (je suis pas sur d'être claire, mais jme comprends   ) 
> 
> Un aveu ?

 

Rhaaaaaaaaa, mais heu... loi de murphy, c'est pas mon jour, --> [] ha non j'y suis déjà

EDIT : mais peut-être que je suis un poète, et que, de part ma prose, j'ajoute un peu de légèreté dans ce monde virtuel  :Confused:  aïe je vais rentrer.

EDIT 2 : et je vous merde !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alexis

Hop, tout pleing d'arch team ont keywordé les ebuilds, donc plus besoin du package.keywords.

En plus j'ai pas mal avancé dans la rédaction de la doc:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~aballier/migrationhowto.xml

y'a probablement plein de fautes et d'imprécisions mais il est tard  :Smile: 

voilà, donc si vous trouvez des trucs à modifier, dites le moi!

----------

## exded

Merci beaucoup  pour ce travail   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Je viens d'effectuer la migration cet après midi en suivant le "how to".

Aucun problème d'installation!!

Un petit hic quand même: mes anciennes présentations beamer ne compilent plus dès qu'il y a un "example" ou un "exampleblock"... Pourtant example.sty est bien trouvé  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai cheché toute l'après midi un remède mais pour l'instant, je ne vois pas de solution   :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un a une piste...

En tout cas encore merci!

----------

## Alexis

hmm oui yavait un bug dans les fichiers texmf.d par défaut que j'avais mis... on veut résoudre un problème et on en crée un autre  :Wink: 

bref, tu peux soit copier les fichiers depuis $PORTDIR/app-text/texlive-core/files/2007/texmf.d dans /etc/texmf/texmf.d soit re-émerger texlive-core (mais c'est un peu violent).

Je mettrai une -r3 quand j'aurai fini ce que je dois y rajouter histoire que tout le monde ait les bons fichiers de config.

----------

## exded

j'ai essayé la première méthode... Ca na rien donné. La deuxième non plus d'ailleurs. Peut etre que le pb vient tout simplement de moi   :Very Happy: 

 Toujours le même pb:

Dès que des "example" sont en jeu ou des "subsections":

```
TeX capacity exceeded, sorry [parameter stack size=60]
```

le log dit:

 *Quote:*   

> Here is how much of TeX's memory you used:
> 
>  13119 strings out of 94990
> 
>  229395 string characters out of 1181549
> ...

 

Par exemple impossible de compiler cet exemple

----------

## Alexis

t'as fait un texmf-update après ?

----------

## exded

oui oui   :Smile: 

En fait en incluant le package "example", l'erreur n'est plus la même mais ca ne marche toujours pas.

Une nouvelle erreur dès que j'inclue quelque chose entre les balises \begin \end

sinon le pdf se crée tout de même en générant une erreur --> résultat, tout l'affichage est décalé

----------

## Alexis

c'est quoi l'erreur ?

t'as un exemple simple ?

sinon, upgrade à la -r3 de texlive-core, j'ai incorporé tous les changements que j'avais sur le grill, dans celui là la config devrait être bonne; à voir si ça résoud le problème.

----------

## exded

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> \documentclass{beamer}
> 
> \usetheme{Madrid}
> ...

 

Voila ce que je ne peux pas compiler: "block" ou "alertblock" passe ss pb. "example" ou "exampleblock" ne passe pas.

Le log est celui decrit precedemment... (pas moyen de retrouver l'autre erreur dans un cas simple)

J'essaierais la r3 et on verra  :Smile:  (je ne suis pas encore convaincu que je ne fais pas une énorme boulette qq part...)

----------

## Alexis

 *exded wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voila ce que je ne peux pas compiler: "block" ou "alertblock" passe ss pb. "example" ou "exampleblock" ne passe pas.
> 
> 

 

Ici ça passe maintenant, mais avec l'ancienne config ça passait pas si je me souviens bien, avec la même erreur que toi. Une fois que tu seras à la -r3, n'oublie pas de faire un etc-update (ou dispatch-conf ou je sais pas quoi d'autre) pour mettre à jour les fichiers de conf, puis un texmf-update pour que les changements soient pris en compte. Normalement ça devrait bien marcher après.

----------

## exded

aahhhh  :Smile: 

En utilisant le texmf.d de la r3 tout fonctionne! J'ai donc rejoins la famille texlive 2007! Encore merci à vous!

ma config: 

~amd64 "X png xml context extra games graphics music pstricks science"

----------

## j_c_p

Je viens de faire la mise à jour comme décrite, avec les dernières versions également, mais le processus bloque toujours sur jadetex :

```
emerge -pv texlive

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra-2007  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra-2007  USE="-doc" 97,102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra-2007  USE="-doc" 1,306 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml-2007-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/texlive-2007  USE="cyrillic doc extra games graphics humanities png pstricks publishers science xml -X -cjk -context -music -omega -xetex" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -bg -bn -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -eo -es - -fi -he -hi -hr -hsb -hy -id -is -it -ja -ko -la -ml -mn -nl -no -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -th -tr -uk - -zh" 0 kB
```

```
Transcript written on jadetex.log.

latex -ini -progname=jadetex "&latex" jadetex.ini

pdflatex -ini -progname=pdfjadetex "&pdflatex" pdfjadetex.ini

This is pdfTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6) (INITEX)

 %&-line parsing enabled.

This is pdfTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6) (INITEX)

 %&-line parsing enabled.

---! /var/lib/texmf/web2c/pdflatex.fmt was written by pdfetex

(Fatal format file error; I'm stymied)

make: *** [pdfjadetex.fmt] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

entering extended mode

(./jadetex.ini

LaTeX2e <2005/12/01>

Babel <v3.8h> and hyphenation patterns for english, usenglishmax, dumylang, noh

yphenation, basque, bulgarian, french, russian, ukrainian, loaded.

(./jadetex.ltx (/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/minimal.cls

Document Class: minimal 2001/05/25 Standard LaTeX minimal class
```

J'ai bien mis à jour mes fichiers également (env-update && source /etc/profile && texmf-update), j'ai même testé la copie directe depuis les fichiers de configuration de portage, ainsi que la suppression de tous les ebuilds et la réinstallation, mais cette erreur reste toujours là.

Pas de lien dynamiques morts, je pense :

```
jcp@phoenix64 ~ $ ls /usr/bin/pdftex -l

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1546448 oct 29 23:34 /usr/bin/pdftex
```

Cette erreur ne change rien sur mes compilations latex qui passent très bien (j'ai installé Kile 2ß2 et Kbibtex 0.2 sans souci, si ce n'est le virtual/tetex relatif à l'ancienne version de tetex, mais c'est commun à tous les ebuilds non prévus avec texlive-2007, je crois).

Sinon, je suis en amd64, avec gcc/glibc stable Gentoo (j'ai déjà recompilé ma glibc aussi).

----------

## Alexis

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ---! /var/lib/texmf/web2c/pdflatex.fmt was written by pdfetex
> 
> 

 

c'est que t'as encore des fichiers laissés là par la désinstallation de tetex. Essaie: rm -rf /var/lib/texmf/web2c puis texmf-update

ça devrait être bon après

----------

## Mickael

SAlut, petite question : la variable USE tetex, est-ce que l'on peut l'utiliser avec texlive (je dit ça parce que il y a maintenant le virtual/latex-base, avec texlive-recommended dedans) Je suis pas sur d'être clair  <-- pour kopp   :Wink: 

En gros, je peux mettre tetex dans mon make.conf et dans ce cas, est-ce que gnuplot verra correctement que j'ai texlive-2007 d'installer en lieu et place de tetex, par exemple. c'est de moins en moins clair  <-- pour kopp   :Wink:  x2

EDIT : faudrait p'têtre la renommer tex tout simplement.   :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

Et j'ai ceci avec gnuplot et tetex d'activer : 

 *Quote:*   

> Building LaTeX tutorial
> 
> TEXINPUTS=.:.:: latex tutorial
> 
> This is pdfTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6)
> ...

 

---! //var/lib/texmf/web2c/latex.fmt was written by pdfetex : je ne le crois pas :/

EDIT : je fais le boeuf, j'y vais avec un grand coup de rm ...  :Twisted Evil: 

```
rm -rf /var/lib/texmf/web2c/

aleph/          csplain.log     lambda.log      mf.base         mptopdf.log     pdfetex.fmt     pdftex/         platex.log      xmltex.fmt

aleph.fmt       elatex.fmt      lamed.fmt       mf.log          omega/          pdfetex.log     pdftex.fmt      tex/            xmltex.log

aleph.log       elatex.log      lamed.log       mktex.cnf       omega.fmt       pdfjadetex.fmt  pdftex.log      tex.fmt         

amstex.fmt      eplain.fmt      latex.fmt       mllatex.fmt     omega.log       pdfjadetex.log  pdfxmltex.fmt   tex.log         

amstex.log      eplain.log      latex.log       mllatex.log     pdfamstex.fmt   pdflatex.fmt    pdfxmltex.log   texsis.fmt      

cont-en.fmt     etex.fmt        metafont/       mltex.fmt       pdfamstex.log   pdflatex.log    physe.fmt       texsis.log      

cont-en.log     etex.log        metafun.log     mltex.log       pdfcslatex.fmt  pdfmex.fmt      physe.log       updmap.log      

cslatex.fmt     jadetex.fmt     metafun.mem     mpost.log       pdfcslatex.log  pdfmex.log      phyzzx.fmt      utf8mex.fmt     

cslatex.log     jadetex.log     mex.fmt         mpost.mem       pdfcsplain.fmt  pdfplatex.fmt   phyzzx.log      utf8mex.log     

csplain.fmt     lambda.fmt      mex.log         mptopdf.fmt     pdfcsplain.log  pdfplatex.log   platex.fmt      xetex/ 
```

et maintenant texmf-update   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## j_c_p

Merci Alexis, je viens de relancer la compilation et ça passe bien  :Very Happy: . 

Tiens, je me posais la même question que MickTux aussi, dans la prise en compte via les variables USE du nouveau tetex.

----------

## Mickael

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Merci Alexis, je viens de relancer la compilation et ça passe bien . 
> 
> Tiens, je me posais la même question que MickTux aussi, dans la prise en compte via les variables USE du nouveau tetex.

 

On en a parlé hier sur irc avec Alexis, et la renommer en tex, n'est pas une très bonne idée puisque tex est un langage, à la rigueur kpathsea, mais c'est pas vraiment parlant, et ce matin je regarde mes mails et voici ce que l'on trouve sur la liste des devs : 

 *Quote:*   

> Christian Faulhammer <opfer@gentoo.org> 	
> 
> à gentoo-dev
> 
> Hi,
> ...

 

Comme quoi.

----------

## Temet

J'aime bien le use "latex" perso.

----------

## Alexis

ouaip pour l'instant je suis plutot pour l'idée d'avoir 2 useflags : latex & kpathsea

latex pour les paquets qui rajoutent juste un support latex (j'ai pas vérifié mais à mon avis c'est la majorité)

et kpathsea pour ceux qui rajoutent le support pour kpathsea: la manière "standard" à la tetex de retrouver des fichiers dans un arbre texmf, comme on le fait avec kpsewhich ou comme latex le fait pour trouver ses paquets (genre \usepackage{foo}, il cherche foo.sty grâce à kpathsea)

après, la ségrégation devra se faire au cas par cas :/

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, quelqu'un installerait TeXlive sans ces flags  :Question: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> D'un coté, quelqu'un installerait TeXlive sans ces flags 

 

hmm tiens j'avais raté cette question. Je dirais qu'il faut les activer pour avoir un bon support des fontes par exemple

on est en train de migrer tranquilou: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196745

si des gens ont des trucs à rajouter, des suggestions, etc. Allez-y  :Wink: 

(genre vous utilisez tel package avec le use tetex mais en fait ça serait plutot latex etc.)

----------

## Temet

Rah je dois avouer que je manque de courage.

J'ai du me servir deux fois de Latex en un an... je me demande si je devrais pas plutot le virer.

Latex c'est génial, mais j'en ai pas souvent besoin, je ne fais jamais de texte/lettres...

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

je viens de remarquer que certains ebuilds avaient fait la migration, donc penser à rajouter dans vos variables USES, les flags :

**tetex

**latex

**dvi

**kpathsea

**tex

et vous dégagerez le flag tetex quand la migration sera terminée.

----------

## gim

J'ai fait la migration vers texlive avec paludis, et j'ai eu une erreur due à une dépendance manquante lors de l'installation de dev-tex/feynmf-1.08-r2:

```
dvips: ! Couldn't find font file manfnt.pfb
```

Le fichier est là:

```
texlive-latexextra-2007/CONTENTS:obj /usr/share/texmf-dist/fonts/type1/hoekwater/manfnt/manfnt.pfb c7245d65e55a10a6514d26ba2e7bd7aa 1195815010
```

Sinon tout roule, merci Alexis  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

 *gim wrote:*   

> J'ai fait la migration vers texlive avec paludis, et j'ai eu une erreur due à une dépendance manquante lors de l'installation de dev-tex/feynmf-1.08-r2:
> 
> ```
> dvips: ! Couldn't find font file manfnt.pfb
> ```
> ...

 

bin en fait... je crois pas que la dépendance manque, chez moi sans ça, il s'installe très bien, il génère la fonte avec metafont :/

cf: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198350

c'est un des derniers problèmes, et je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il fait nimp

----------

## Alexis

hop, normalement il ne devrait plus y avoir de souci (plus de bug ouvert).

J'ai commité la doc officielle:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/tex/texlive-migration-guide.xml

[De façon non officielle j'encourage les gens qui sont en stable et qui ont du démasquer des paquets autres que les texlive* à soumettre des bugs pour les demander en stable, ça aidera beaucoup au moment où faudra passer texlive en stable]

Est-ce qu'il y a des volontaires pour m'aider à faire un truc que je trouve sympa ?

avec tous les différents ebuilds, des fois on s'y perd quand on cherche un foutu .sty pour compiler son vieux fichier latex qui trainait dans un coin. Ce que je pensais faire c'est une liste / base de données des fichiers dans /usr/share/texmf* et les ebuilds qui le fournissent. Pour qu'on puisse faire: checktexmffile foo.sty et que ça sorte l'ebuild qui fournit foo.sty

Ça ne devrait pas être bien dur, mais plusieurs questions se posent:

Faire ça avec un langage évolué et une base de données à la sqlite ?

Faire juste un fichier texte et le programme se contentera de faire un grep ?

Autre chose ?

Ha aussi faut aussi trouver un nom, je suis pas du tout doué pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

Je profite du nouveau message pour dire un grand merci pour ce boulot, je me suis lancé dans l'aventure (bon c'était juste une installation pas une migration) en début de semaine et tout s'est bien déroulé !

Concernant le message si ci-dessus : un script en python me semble tout désigné sous Gentoo non ? (après l'avantage d'une base sqlite sur un fichier texte, je ne saurais me prononcer, ne connaissant pas sqlite)

PS: n'ayant pas de compte sur bgo :

 *Quote:*   

> grep -iv texlive sur la partie appropriée de mon package.keywords
> 
> dev-tex/latex-beamer ~x86
> 
> dev-tex/pgf ~x86
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> app-text/texlive-2007-r3  USE="X -cjk -context -cyrillic -doc extra -games graphics humanities -music -omega png -pstricks -publishers science -xetex xml" LINGUAS="en fr"

 Après, j'ai peut-être oublié des flags intéressants/importants (première expérience avec LaTeX)

D'ailleurs je vais bookmarker la doc  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il y a des volontaires pour m'aider à faire un truc que je trouve sympa ?
> 
> avec tous les différents ebuilds, des fois on s'y perd quand on cherche un foutu .sty pour compiler son vieux fichier latex qui trainait dans un coin. Ce que je pensais faire c'est une liste / base de données des fichiers dans /usr/share/texmf* et les ebuilds qui le fournissent. Pour qu'on puisse faire: checktexmffile foo.sty et que ça sorte l'ebuild qui fournit foo.sty

 

Je me trompe peut-être mais :

```
equery belongs -c dev-texlive foo.sty
```

ne ferait-il pas l'affaire?

Au passage, merci pour l'énorme boulot accompli!

EDIT : le -c dev-texlive ne fait que gagner quelques instants, c'est pas vraiment intéressant si on cherche qu'un fichier mais mis dans un script chectexmffile, ce serait toujours ça de pris.

----------

## Alexis

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *Alexis wrote:*   Est-ce qu'il y a des volontaires pour m'aider à faire un truc que je trouve sympa ?
> 
> avec tous les différents ebuilds, des fois on s'y perd quand on cherche un foutu .sty pour compiler son vieux fichier latex qui trainait dans un coin. Ce que je pensais faire c'est une liste / base de données des fichiers dans /usr/share/texmf* et les ebuilds qui le fournissent. Pour qu'on puisse faire: checktexmffile foo.sty et que ça sorte l'ebuild qui fournit foo.sty 
> 
> Je me trompe peut-être mais :
> ...

 

Ha non mais l'idée c'est de savoir quoi installer quand on l'a pas  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Autant pour moi, je me suis mépris sur le fonctionnement d'equery ....

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des volontaires pour m'aider à faire un truc que je trouve sympa ?
> 
> avec tous les différents ebuilds, des fois on s'y perd quand on cherche un foutu .sty pour compiler son vieux fichier latex qui trainait dans un coin. Ce que je pensais faire c'est une liste / base de données des fichiers dans /usr/share/texmf* et les ebuilds qui le fournissent. Pour qu'on puisse faire: checktexmffile foo.sty et que ça sorte l'ebuild qui fournit foo.sty
> ...

 

Je me pose une question (j'imagine que tu attendais mieux, question aide ;) concernant la collecte des données : Est-ce que tu veux la totale ou ça se limite aux "*.sty" fournis par les $PORTIDR/dev-texlive/* ? Parce que, si il faut aussi déterminer tous les "*.sty" fournis par les divers $PORDTIR/dev-tex... c'est déjà un peu plus fastidieux pour automatiser la collecte.

Avec le p'tit bricolage ci-dessous (c'est moche et imparfait, c'était juste un essai pour voir), j'obtiens un "flat file" trois colonnes :

* stylefile;

* texlive_module_distfile;

* ebuild_providing_texlive_module

(évidemment, il faut tous les distfiles pour obtenir une liste complète). 

```

#!/bin/bash

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

texlive_distfiles=$(find $DISTDIR -name "texlive-*.zip")

for i in $texlive_distfiles

do

  n=$(basename $i)

  sedex="s/(texlive-module-)(.*)(-[0-9]+.*\.zip)/\2/"

  texlive_module=$(echo $n | sed -r $sedex)

  regex="^TEXLIVE_MODULE_CONTENTS=.*$texlive_module.*"

  module_provided_by=$(grep -Erl --include="*.ebuild" $regex $PORTDIR/dev-texlive)

  sedex="s/(.*\/)(.*)(-[0-9]+.*\.ebuild)/\2/"

  module_provided_by=$(echo $module_provided_by | sed -r $sedex)

  for j in $(unzip -l $i)

  do

    if [[ $j =~ ^.*sty$ ]]; then

      echo -e $(basename $j) "\t" $texlive_module "\t" $module_provided_by

    fi

  done

done

```

Mais j'ai des orphelins. Par exemple "comparemetrics.sty" fourni par texlive-core, que je ne sais pas retrouver dans le distfile de texlive-core. Ou encore "tex4ht.sty" qui, bien que disponible dans le module texlive, est fourni hors $PORTDIR/dev-texlive (dépendance dev-tex/tex4ht dans dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml). Sans compter, bien sûr, que ce bricolage ne retrouve que les "*.sty" disponibles dans les texlive-module-*.zip.

Tu vois la chose comment ?

Pour le nom, je propose le texlive-gensty[le]-finder (chuis p'têtre pas plus doué que toi pour ça, remarque ;)

----------

## Mickael

Salut, moi l'idée me plait beaucoup, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas trop le temps, désolé, par contre comme tutux si tu pouvais nous en dire plus sur la base de données etc par ce que je n'y connais que dalle. Bon je sais mon poste n'apporte rien sauf le fait de montrer mon intérêt   :Laughing: 

Juste comme ça, un ptit script en python ferait grandement l'affaire non? Puisque en gros, on cherche une clé dans un dictionnaire.... enfin, un petit script, c'est indépendant, pas lourd et efficace

EDIT : un nom ? texlive-search

EDIT 2 : sty-search

----------

## Mickael

En attendant le développement de cet outil, je conseil aux utilisateurs de rechercher leur *.sty sur le réseau CTAN the Comprehensive TeX Archives Network, puis de faire un find dans /usr/share/texmf-dist, pour voir si vous avez déjà le fichier, paquet... qui contient le dit .sty et sinon faire un emerge -s sur le fichier qui contient le sty et non pas directement sur sur le sty lui même. Voilà.

exemple avec balance.sty : CTAN search : balance

 *Quote:*   

> Directory: CTAN home /  tex-archive/  macros/  latex/  contrib/  preprint

 

```
find /usr/share/ -name "preprint"

/usr/share/texmf/lists/preprint

/usr/share/texmf-dist/doc/latex/preprint

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/preprint

/usr/share/texmf-dist/source/latex/preprint
```

[/code]

```
ls /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/preprint

authblk.sty  balance.sty  figcaps.sty  fullpage.sty  sublabel.sty

etcetc
```

----------

## Alexis

Bon d'abord, déjà, désolé de répondre si tardivement mais j'avais un peu mis de coté texlive pour me concentrer sur d'autres trucs. Et surtout: merci beaucoup pour ce script.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Je me pose une question (j'imagine que tu attendais mieux, question aide  concernant la collecte des données : Est-ce que tu veux la totale ou ça se limite aux "*.sty" fournis par les $PORTIDR/dev-texlive/* ? Parce que, si il faut aussi déterminer tous les "*.sty" fournis par les divers $PORDTIR/dev-tex... c'est déjà un peu plus fastidieux pour automatiser la collecte.
> 
> 

 

Vaudrait mieux la totale en fait, ça coute pas plus cher et ça permet d'être complet (et surtout y'a pas que les sty que les gens peuvent chercher).

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Avec le p'tit bricolage ci-dessous (c'est moche et imparfait, c'était juste un essai pour voir), j'obtiens un "flat file" trois colonnes :
> 
> * stylefile;
> 
> * texlive_module_distfile;
> ...

 

Ça c'est cool comme ça.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Mais j'ai des orphelins. Par exemple "comparemetrics.sty" fourni par texlive-core, que je ne sais pas retrouver dans le distfile de texlive-core. Ou encore "tex4ht.sty" qui, bien que disponible dans le module texlive, est fourni hors $PORTDIR/dev-texlive (dépendance dev-tex/tex4ht dans dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml). Sans compter, bien sûr, que ce bricolage ne retrouve que les "*.sty" disponibles dans les texlive-module-*.zip.
> 
> 

 

Ouaip, c'est pas super grave ça, mais j'avais eu un autre souci: j'ai l'impression que ton script ne parse que la première ligne de TEXLIVE_MODULE_CONTENTS, genre si j'ai:

```
TEXLIVE_MODULE_CONTENTS="a b

c d"

```

Il ne me retrouvera que "a b". J'ai mis un petit moment à comprendre ça après avoir cherché pourquoi texlive-latexextra était incomplet  :Smile: . Et à vrai dire, je ne sais pas trop comment corriger ça (je dirais qu'il suffit de sourcer l'ebuild avec bash dans un environnement de portage).

Sinon, j'ai fait un truc bien plus bourrin et plus lent que le tien (à grand coups de man et de recherche sur le web pour me la payter avec un one-liner):

```
qfile -C /usr/share/texmf* | awk '{print $1}' | uniq | sort | while read FILE; do  qlist -C "$FILE" | xargs -n 1 echo "$FILE" | grep "/usr/share/texmf"; done 
```

J'ai uploadé la sortie ici. Attention, ça fait un poil plus que 5Mo.

Et surtout j'ai pas vérifié qu'il me trouvait bien tous les fichiers  :Smile: , mais je dirais que c'est bon:

```
$ find /usr/share/texmf* | wc -l

63617

$ wc -l texmf_files 

66887 texmf_files
```

Pourquoi cette différence ? Probablement les répertoires je dirais.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Pour le nom, je propose le texlive-gensty[le]-finder (chuis p'têtre pas plus doué que toi pour ça, remarque 

 

Du coup je suis plus très sur qu'il faille un outil compliqué pour ça. Il suffit de faire:

```
$ wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~aballier/texmf_files

$ grep monfichier[.]sty texmf_files
```

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon d'abord, déjà, désolé de répondre si tardivement mais j'avais un peu mis de coté texlive pour me concentrer sur d'autres trucs. Et surtout: merci beaucoup pour ce script.
> 
> 

 

Heu... Je t'en prie. Ça fait tout bizarre de se faire remercier pour un mini-script moche, imparfait et inutile, mais ça fait plaisir quand même :] Pour le délais, pas de problème. Il n'y avait ni urgence ni obligation. Allez, trêve de politesse ! :)

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai l'impression que ton script ne parse que la première ligne de TEXLIVE_MODULE_CONTENTS
> 
> 

 

En effet... je me suis contenté de dire qu'il était imparfait mais j'aurais pu préciser.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> à vrai dire, je ne sais pas trop comment corriger ça (je dirais qu'il suffit de sourcer l'ebuild avec bash dans un environnement de portage).
> 
> 

 

Les paroles, là, dans la parenthèse... un espoir s'éveille en moi !  Je me suis souvent demandé comment, dans un script bash, invoquer un environnement portage sur un ebuild donné, afin de disposer de ses variables ($S, $D, $P, $PV...  et consorts). À ce jour, je ne me suis jamais répondu.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Sinon, j'ai fait un truc bien plus bourrin et plus lent que le tien (à grand coups de man et de recherche sur le web pour me la payter avec un one-liner):
> 
> ```
> 
> qfile -C /usr/share/texmf* | awk '{print $1}' | uniq | sort | while read FILE; do  qlist -C "$FILE" | xargs -n 1 echo "$FILE" | grep "/usr/share/texmf";
> ...

 

Fantastique ! :] Je pensais que cette approche n'était pas réalisable car elle suppose que tous les ebuilds fournissant des texmf soient installés. Je ne croyais pas la chose possible. Trop cool ton one-liner ;)

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du coup je suis plus très sur qu'il faille un outil compliqué pour ça. Il suffit de faire:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sensas ! Du coup, je me suis fait un petit wrapper pour la recherche. Ça vaut c'que ça vaut. Ça m'intéressait d'apprendre à gérer les paramètres. Je l'ai mis là, si des fois... Chez moi il s'appelle texmfind-ebuild :]

----------

## Alexis

 *tutux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   Sinon, j'ai fait un truc bien plus bourrin et plus lent que le tien (à grand coups de man et de recherche sur le web pour me la payter avec un one-liner):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ouaip faut avoir tout d'installé, après vérification je me suis apperçu que j'avais pas tout (il me manquait quelques langues exotiques), du coup j'ai re-uploadé le fichier. (Ça permet aussi d'attraper les fichiers qui peuvent être nécessaires mais ne sont pas dans dev-texlive, vu que j'en ai viré certains pour pouvoir les updater plus facilement genre pgf & beamer)

Mais... bouh... j'ai un bug  :Sad: 

```
$ grep chappg[.]sty texmf_files 

dev-texlive/texlive-latex /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/chappg/chappg.sty

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/chappg/chappg.sty
```

ça vient du fait que texlive-latex est une sous chaine de texlive-latexextra, du coup tout est en double là  :Sad: 

va falloir que je corrige ça.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   
> 
> Du coup je suis plus très sur qu'il faille un outil compliqué pour ça. Il suffit de faire:
> ...

 

Excellent ça ! T'as moyen de l'uploader quelque part ou tu veux que je le mette sur dev.gentoo.org ?

----------

## Mickael

dit donc Tutux tu ne serais pas en train de chatouiller l'écureuil :

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Little grep wrapper to check which ebuild(s) provide a texmf file.
> 
> #
> ...

   :Laughing: 

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouaip faut avoir tout d'installé, après vérification je me suis apperçu que j'avais pas tout (il me manquait quelques langues exotiques), du coup j'ai re-uploadé le fichier. (Ça permet aussi d'attraper les fichiers qui peuvent être nécessaires mais ne sont pas dans dev-texlive, vu que j'en ai viré certains pour pouvoir les updater plus facilement genre pgf & beamer)
> 
> Mais... bouh... j'ai un bug :-(
> ...

 

Comme je m'initie à la scriptation bash, je me suis fendu d'un script qui transforme ton one-liner en... 157 lignes ! Qui dit pire ? lol. Mais bon, ça marche et ça supprime les dups (les fichiers qui sont installés à plusieurs endroits par le même ebuild) ! Ouste ;) Si tu as le temps et la bonté de l'essayer sur ton PC [Tex l'intégrale] pour nous repondre un texmf_files... il est là le petit.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Excellent ça ! T'as moyen de l'uploader quelque part ou tu veux que je le mette sur dev.gentoo.org ?

 

Un script à moi sur dev.gentoo.org ?... mon rêve le plus fou ! ;) J'ai fait une texmfind-ebuild-v2-bêta-3-r6 qui ne supporte que le (mon) nouveau format de texmf_files. En plus, je lui ai refait une boucle que j'avais trop honte !

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> dit donc Tutux tu ne serais pas en train de chatouiller l'écureuil :
> 
>  *Quote:*   #
> 
> # Little grep wrapper to check which ebuild(s) provide a texmf file.
> ...

 

Hé hé... Tu la sors d'où cette expression ? Tu reviens d'un stage au Québec ?... Ou alors il y a une référence qui m'échappe ?

----------

## Untux

Je rempile pour 10 jours de solitude dans les bas-fonds de ce fil :)

Pour fêter le passage de ma ceinture jaune en bash scripting (auto-décernée), j'ai une nouvelle version de texmfind-ebuild... la 0.1 ! Au menu de cette release tant attendue :

 Un splendide regroupement Gawkien des résultats, avec totaux !

De fastueuses mises en forme. Du gras au souligné... tout y est !

 Une somptueuse ré-écriture du système d'aide. -h ou --help, n'attendez plus !

 Deux extraordinaires nouvelles options :

    --n | --noformat si vous n'aimez pas la beauté.

    --l | --list si vous préférez les recherches par ebuild plutôt que par texmf-file.

    Avec texmfind-ebuild, vous êtes libre de choisir !

 Un fantastique système de détection automatique des paramètres conflictuels. Plus de --extended-regexp --perl-regexp sans une bienveillante mise en garde.

Mais attendez, ce n'est pas tout ! Pour éviter à notre large base d'utilisateurs (moi) la corvée d'une installation manuelle, l'équipe de développement a pensé à fournir un épatant ebuild. Un dernier coup de massue ? Un fichier manpage... oui, oui, vous avez bien entendu !

Les esthètes apprécieront également le code source "newstyle" qui est plus... enfin moins... bah, ils jugeront par eux même.

Voilà... maintenant, comme le distfile fait 268k j'ai du changer de crêmerie. Je suis passé à code.google.com/texmfind-ebuild en attendant que la foule en délire exige une intégration à l'arbre officiel.

Pour info, je me suis installé l'intégralité des fichiers dev-texlive ainsi que l'intégralité des dev-tex qui ne causent pas de blocage. J'ai donc pu générer un nouveau texmf_files complet (je l'espère) qui est intégré au distfile de texmfind-ebuild-0.1.tar.gz.

Bon, moi je vais gamberger sur ma reconversion : publicité ou programmation ?Last edited by Untux on Fri Feb 15, 2008 9:56 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Temet

Moi ton lien il me dit que "file not found".

Donc dans la PUB moi je dirais ^^

----------

## Untux

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi ton lien il me dit que "file not found".

 

Voilà... j'avais oublié une lettre dans l'url :]

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Donc dans la PUB moi je dirais ^^

 

Ha ha... je pense que tu as raison :'/

----------

## Mickael

Héé, excuse moi tutux, mais j'étais pas mal pris et je t'ai oublié. :/ alors ma petite expression ne sort pas du fini fond du Québec, mais signifie tout simplement, que tu brossais dans le sens du poil notre ami ALexis. Elle n'est pas péjorative, c'est juste une gentille moquerie, que l'on pourrait faire à un ado, lorsqu'il pleure, travail ou  aide ses parents afin d'obtenir le dernier iphone à la mode à 700 euros.... tu vois ce que je veux dire!

----------

## Untux

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Héé, excuse moi tutux, mais j'étais pas mal pris et je t'ai oublié. :/ alors ma petite expression ne sort pas du fini fond du Québec, mais signifie tout simplement, que tu brossais dans le sens du poil notre ami ALexis. Elle n'est pas péjorative, c'est juste une gentille moquerie, que l'on pourrait faire à un ado, lorsqu'il pleure, travail ou  aide ses parents afin d'obtenir le dernier iphone à la mode à 700 euros.... tu vois ce que je veux dire!

 

J'avais bien compris le sens... c'était la forme qui m'était inconnue et qui m'a bien fait rire :) Toi tu devrais bosser dans la pub ! 

PS Avant de me faire gueuler par Temet, j'ai vite modifié l'ebuild pour qu'il pointe le SRC_URI sur sa nouvelle maison... ni vu ni connu.

----------

## Mickael

Au fait je vais tester ton ebuild, car il me manque harvardfr.sty  :Wink:  pour un canevas de CV en français, donc ta base d'utilisateur va exploser fait gaffe!

----------

## Untux

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Au fait je vais tester ton ebuild, car il me manque harvardfr.sty ;) pour un canevas de CV en français, donc ta base d'utilisateur va exploser fait gaffe!

 

Trop cool ! Progression de 100% de la base en un jour... même les chinois ils font pas mieux.

Faudra peut-être que tu bidouilles l'ebuild pour le faire pointer sur le bon SRC_URI parce que, apparemment, googlecode ne prend pas en compte mon effacement re-upload. Le SRC_URI devrait être "http://texmfind-ebuild.googlecode.com/files/${P}.tar.gz".

----------

## Mickael

je n'ai pas pris le fichier tar.gz mais l'ebuild tout court et le SRC_URI est ok d'après ton poste. Par contre tu pourrais virer le ebuild dans le nom du script stp, parceque ça oblige à faire un répertoire texmfind-ebuild et c'est moche un répertoire avec des "-"..... texmfind tout court c'est bien, c'est beau  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tiens tu vois :

```
 app-text/texmfind-ebuild

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 267 kB

      Homepage:      FIXME

      Description:   Helps find which ebuild(s) provide(s) a texmf file, including ebuilds which are not installed.

      License:       GPL-3

```

C'est pas beau, et de toute façon c'est forcément un ebuild donc...

EDIT 2 : nan mais en plus ça fait une tâche dans le décors :

```
texmf

texmf            texmfind-ebuild  texmfstart       texmf-update  
```

EDIT 3 : Arfff fait ch*** : 

```
texmfind-ebuild --list "harvardfr"

No ebuild matching "harvardfr" regexp found.

 mickael # texmfind-ebuild --list "harvard"

dev-tex/harvard [8 files]

agsm.bst

apsr.bst

dcu.bst

harvard.sty

jmr.bst

jphysicsB.bst

kluwer.bst

nederlands.bst

Found 8 texmf files in 1 ebuild.

```

EDIT 4 : Ha mais j'ai pas pris le fichier : export-texmf_files

EDIt 5 : j'ai pas compris :

 *Quote:*   

> Pour info, je me suis installé l'intégralité des fichiers dev-texlive ainsi que l'intégralité des dev-tex qui ne causent pas de blocage. J'ai donc pu générer un nouveau texmf_files complet (je l'espère) qui est intégré au distfile de texmfind-ebuild-0.1.tar.gz.
> 
> 

 

avec un  ebuild tructruc manifest ben il apparaît nul part le nouveau texmf_files complet, je le met où?

EDIT FIN : Mais je suis un gros benêt, c'est un copain du labo qui a francisé le style harvard.... ben forcément on va pas le trouvé avec texmfind..... -->[]

----------

## Untux

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> je n'ai pas pris le fichier tar.gz mais l'ebuild tout court et le SRC_URI est ok d'après ton poste. Par contre tu pourrais virer le ebuild dans le nom du script stp, parceque ça oblige à faire un répertoire texmfind-ebuild et c'est moche un répertoire avec des "-"..... texmfind tout court c'est bien, c'est beau 

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Ferai ça domani. Faut que j'examine toutes les conséquences que ça pourrait avoir. J'ai des responsabilités maintenant  :Wink: 

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 3 : Arfff fait ch*** : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le fichier export-texmf-blabla tu n'en as pas besoin. Je m'en suis servi pour générer le "texmf_files", mais il ne sert qu'à ça. Tous les fichiers dont tu as besoin sont inclus dans le distfile. C'est à dire /usr/bin/texmfind-ebuild et /usr/share/texmf-site/texmfind-ebuild/texmf_files ainsi que le manpage.

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIt 5 : j'ai pas compris :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Pour info, je me suis installé l'intégralité des fichiers dev-texlive ainsi que l'intégralité des dev-tex qui ne causent pas de blocage. J'ai donc pu générer un nouveau texmf_files complet (je l'espère) qui est intégré au distfile de texmfind-ebuild-0.1.tar.gz.
> ...

 

Tu le mets pas :] Je l'ai juste uploadé pour rassembler tout mon petit bordel au même endroit. Je ne connais pas encore bien SVN alors j'ai tout mis dans la section Download. Je ferai le ménage demain. Plus le temps aujourd'hui.

PS je te confirme que harvardfr ne fait pas partie des fichiers installés sur mon ordi... faudra voir si il n'y a pas une faille dans la collecte des données.

En tout cas, je suis bien content d'avoir un utilisateur :]

EDIT : Arf, je t'ai mal lu. Le texmf_files complet est intégré au distfile et il est installé dans /usr/share/texmf-site/texmfind-ebuild. Si tu as utilisé mon ebuild pour l'installation, il doit s'y trouver.

----------

## Mickael

Pour harvardfr il n'y a pas de bourde, c'est moi qui ai dit une connerie, c'est une modification maison du style harvard fait par un ami--> donc tu ne le trouveras pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Pour harvardfr il n'y a pas de bourde, c'est moi qui est dit une connerie, c'est une modification maison du style harvard fait par un ami--> donc tu ne le trouveras pas 

 

Mais qu'est ce que je t'ai fait pour que tu me fasses ça???  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mickael

ou ça ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Untux

Nouvelle version renommée selon les directives de mon client ;) + un peu de ménage dans la section "Download" et ajout d'en-têtes GPL en vue d'une migration vers une nouvelle crêmerie (Gna) plus en accord avec les principes du Libre. C'est pas mal le service googlecode, mais ça craint un peu quand même :] Toujours là en attendant mieux.

PS Moi j'ai rien vu Mick. Je me demande si Temet ne truque pas ses citations ;)

----------

## Untux

Ça y est, texmfind a intégré sa nouvelle demeure et inaugure son site ! Qu'on se le dise ! Les sieurs Alexis et Mickael obtiendront un compte avec droit de commit SVN sur simple demande ;)

J'vous jure... le cinéma que je peux me faire pour un petit script à deux balles. Le pire c'est que je suis tout content :]

PS GNA! c'est chouette... si vous cherchez à héberger un projet libre, rendez-lui une petite visite.

PS2 Le googlecode s'autodétruira dans.. pas longtemps.

----------

## Alexis

Ouah !

J'arrive encore après la bataille, mais...

Vraiment excellent, un truc qui marche out of the box, avec un man et tout et tout ! Tout est fait pour être neuneu-proof, j'adore  :Smile:  (comme ça j'arrive à comprendre comment ça marche  :Smile:  )

Tu veux que je te proxy pour le mettre dans l'arbre officiel ou je le fais directo ?

----------

## Alexis

Ha tiens une typo dans le man  :Smile: 

```
The  upstream list is located in /usr/share/texmf-site/texmf_files.
```

Alors que chez moi c'est:

```
/usr/share/texmf-site/texmfind/texmf_files
```

oui oui j'ai fait un copier coller pour aller voir ce qu'il y avait dedans

Edit: bon ste fois j'édite:

juste un truc, ça serait pas mieux d'avoir le nom complet du package plutot que juste catégorie/nom ? Parceque d'après ce que je vois, beaucoup de paquets vont être rajoutés au texlive 2008, donc du coup ça peut être confus à la longue

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Vraiment excellent, un truc qui marche out of the box, avec un man et tout et tout ! Tout est fait pour être neuneu-proof, j'adore  (comme ça j'arrive à comprendre comment ça marche  )

 

Bah ouais hein ! On va quand même pas déranger un Gentoo-Dev pour des contingences subalternes ! (... oui je sais, mais « chatouillage d'écureuil ne nuit au chevreuil ! »)

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Tu veux que je te proxy pour le mettre dans l'arbre officiel ou je le fais directo ?

 Ben ça, comme qu'y dirait, ça serait la consécration suprême ! D'ailleurs, je tiens à remercier... non? bon, ok.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Ha tiens une typo dans le man 

 

Corrigée, Oeil-de-lynx (puisqu'on est dans les animaux). J'en ai profité pour corriger un mini-cafard de pluriel... fin bref. J'ai uploadé les changements sur SVN et download area.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> juste un truc, ça serait pas mieux d'avoir le nom complet du package plutôt que juste catégorie/nom ? Parceque d'après ce que je vois, beaucoup de paquets vont être rajoutés au texlive 2008, donc du coup ça peut être confus à la longue

 

Tu m'arrêtes si je dis une bêtise mais, la 2008 remplacera/upgradera la 2007 non ? Dans ce cas, ne vaudrait-il pas mieux que je "versionne" texmfind-2007 ? Parce que sinon, il faut gérer tous les cas ou un même fichier est fourni par les deux versions 2007/2008. En le versionnant on aurait un texmfind-2007 définitivement gelé au moment de la transition vers 2008 et un nouveau texmfind-2008 régénéré avec les nouveaux fichiers. Le tout agrémenté d'un petit RDEPEND dans l'ebuild, pour pas se mélanger les pinceaux... ?

----------

## Alexis

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   Tu veux que je te proxy pour le mettre dans l'arbre officiel ou je le fais directo ? Ben ça, comme qu'y dirait, ça serait la consécration suprême ! D'ailleurs, je tiens à remercier... non? bon, ok.
> 
> 

 

Haha  :Smile:  Envoie moi un mail avec un email + un nom à mettre dans le metadata.xml et je l'ajoute avec toi comme mainteneur et moi en proxy ( aballier ateuh gentoo dotte org )

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   juste un truc, ça serait pas mieux d'avoir le nom complet du package plutôt que juste catégorie/nom ? Parceque d'après ce que je vois, beaucoup de paquets vont être rajoutés au texlive 2008, donc du coup ça peut être confus à la longue 
> 
> Tu m'arrêtes si je dis une bêtise mais, la 2008 remplacera/upgradera la 2007 non ? Dans ce cas, ne vaudrait-il pas mieux que je "versionne" texmfind-2007 ? Parce que sinon, il faut gérer tous les cas ou un même fichier est fourni par les deux versions 2007/2008. En le versionnant on aurait un texmfind-2007 définitivement gelé au moment de la transition vers 2008 et un nouveau texmfind-2008 régénéré avec les nouveaux fichiers. Le tout agrémenté d'un petit RDEPEND dans l'ebuild, pour pas se mélanger les pinceaux... ?

 

Oui oui bien sur tu as raison là. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que là ça me renvoie:

```
$ texmfind keystroke.sty

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra [1 file]

keystroke.sty

Found 1 texmf file in 1 ebuild.

```

donc du coup on est pas certain que c'est dans le 2007. Mettons que dans le 2008 ça passe dans texlive-latexrecommended et du coup les gens seront perdus.

Alors que si ça renvoyait dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra-2007 au moins on saurait que la version a pas été mise à jour pour le 2008. Bref, faut pas s'attendre à avoir la 2008 avant cet été donc y'a pas le feu au lac !

Je sais pas s'il faut mettre un RDEPEND dans l'ebuild, l'idée étant que si quelqu'un cherche un truc il n'ait pas à installer autre chose que texmfind pour trouver son bonheur. (Après bien sur il faut installer le dit bonheur une fois qu'on l'a trouvé)

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui oui bien sur tu as raison là. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que là ça me renvoie:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah oué oké... mé euh... en l'état actuel, texmfind est lié à Gentoo/texlive (vu comme on collecte les données). Les paquets dev-tex sont inclus uniquement si ils ne sont pas en conflit avec un équivalent dev-texlive. Pour une installation Gentoo-Tetex (ou autre?) texmfind ne sert à rien. Bref, donc pour éviter la confusion, je propose non pas une, non pas deux... mais 4 options, la dernière ayant ma préférence :

On révolutionne la méthode de collecte pour tenir compte de tous les cas de figure et le résultat donne non seulement catégorie/paquet-version mais en plus la (ou les) distribution(s) tex/Latex correspondantes (10 années surhomme, minimum !  :Wink: )

Je rajoute "simplement" la version pour tous les paquets (y compris les dev-tex), ce qui m'oblige quand même à modifier le script d'exportation (parce que qfile ne permet pas d'obtenir la version).

Quick&dirty : je sed le fichier texfm_file actuel pour suffixer les paquets dev-texlive d'un zouli "-2007", mais je ne change rien aux dev-tex.

Je rajoute un "pied-de-page" aux résultats de texmfind pour rappeler à quelle version de texlive le résultat est lié (et accessoirement pour dire aux non-texlive de passer leur chemin).

Ah... on m'annonce une option de dernière minute : ajout d'une détection du "virtual tex" à texmfind pour qu'il pioche dans le bon texmf_files en fonction de la version texlive installée (on aurait donc deux versions du data-file). C'est p'têtre pas mal ça non ? Qu'est-ce que tu dis toi ? :]

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> ... donc y'a pas le feu au lac !

 

Dis donc... par hasard... tu te moquerais pas de mes origines là ?!  :Wink: 

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Haha  Envoie moi un mail avec un email + un nom à mettre dans le metadata.xml et je l'ajoute avec toi comme mainteneur et moi en proxy ( aballier ateuh gentoo dotte org )

 

Ouééé !... Look Ma, gonna be on Gentoo !!!

----------

## Alexis

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On révolutionne la méthode de collecte pour tenir compte de tous les cas de figure et le résultat donne non seulement catégorie/paquet-version mais en plus la (ou les) distribution(s) tex/Latex correspondantes (10 années surhomme, minimum ! )
> 
> 

 

Oué, c'est trop long pour pas grande amélioration (surtout que tetex est en train de mourir à petits feux)

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je rajoute "simplement" la version pour tous les paquets (y compris les dev-tex), ce qui m'oblige quand même à modifier le script d'exportation (parce que qfile ne permet pas d'obtenir la version).
> 
> 

 

qfile -e  :Smile: 

Ok, d'après le man c'est pas clair que ça fait ça, mais c'est le résultat que j'ai.

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quick&dirty : je sed le fichier texfm_file actuel pour suffixer les paquets dev-texlive d'un zouli "-2007", mais je 
> 
> ne change rien aux dev-tex.
> ...

 

c'est tricher ça  :Wink: 

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je rajoute un "pied-de-page" aux résultats de texmfind pour rappeler à quelle version de texlive le résultat est lié (et accessoirement pour dire aux non-texlive de passer leur chemin).
> 
> 

 

Ça peut être une idée aussi.

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah... on m'annonce une option de dernière minute : ajout d'une détection du "virtual tex" à texmfind pour qu'il pioche dans le bon texmf_files en fonction de la version texlive installée (on aurait donc deux versions du data-file). C'est p'têtre pas mal ça non ? Qu'est-ce que tu dis toi ? :]
> 
> 

 

Ça peut être une amélioration vraiment pas mal, genre une option à lui filer pour lui demander pour tetex / texlive-2007/2008 etc. mais ça nécessite le point 1 qui a l'air plus compliqué à faire à mon avis.

Après tu peux voir les choses en grand avec un /etc/texmfindrc et ~/.texmfindrc pour spécifier la version par défaut etc  :Smile: 

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   ... donc y'a pas le feu au lac ! 
> 
> Dis donc... par hasard... tu te moquerais pas de mes origines là ?! 
> ...

 

Mais heu !!! Loin de moi cette idée  :Wink: 

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   Haha  Envoie moi un mail avec un email + un nom à mettre dans le metadata.xml et je l'ajoute avec toi comme mainteneur et moi en proxy ( aballier ateuh gentoo dotte org ) 
> 
> Ouééé !... Look Ma, gonna be on Gentoo !!!

 

Rajouté  :Smile: 

Maintenant je dois blogguer un truc pour te faire de la pub

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   
> 
> On révolutionne la méthode de collecte...
> 
>  Oué, c'est trop long pour pas grande amélioration (surtout que tetex est en train de mourir à petits feux)

 

Good. De toute façon je me sentais pas d'attaque.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   
> 
> Je rajoute "simplement" la version pour tous les paquets... 
> 
> qfile -e 
> ...

 

Ah trop cool. Vendu!

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   
> 
> Quick&dirty...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Mais chuuut  :Shocked: 

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   
> 
> Je rajoute un "pied-de-page"... 
> 
> Ça peut être une idée aussi.

 

Ça je pourrais quand même l'ajouter en complément, qu'il n'y ait pas tromperie sur la marchandise (pour les non-texlive je veux dire).

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   
> 
> ajout d'une détection du "virtual tex" à texmfind... 
> 
> Ça peut être une amélioration vraiment pas mal, genre une option à lui filer pour lui demander pour tetex / texlive-2007/2008 etc. mais ça nécessite le point 1 qui a l'air plus compliqué à faire à mon avis.
> ...

 

Ouais... si je fais ça je limiterai quand même à texlive-2007/2008.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   ... donc y'a pas le feu au lac ! 
> 
> Dis donc... par hasard... tu te moquerais pas de mes origines là ?! 
> ...

 

... De toute façon j'men fiche !  :Embarassed: 

Ok, donc je verrai tout ça nest ouik. Des décisions m'incombent qui détermineront l'avenir de toute une génération de Gentooistes; ça ne se fait pas à la légère !

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Maintenant je dois blogguer un truc pour te faire de la pub

 

Ah parce que, en plus, j'ai droit à de la pub ? L'émotion m'étreint :'/

Pfff, je suis à la limite du burn-out là... Je m'étais habitué au rythme d'une réponse tous les dix jours. Quelle accélération brutale.  :Cool: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   Maintenant je dois blogguer un truc pour te faire de la pub 
> 
> Ah parce que, en plus, j'ai droit à de la pub ? L'émotion m'étreint :'/

 

C'est ici.

En première page de planet.gentoo.org et tout et tout !

Tu vas avoir des tonnes d'admirateurs/admiratrices fous !

 *Untux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pfff, je suis à la limite du burn-out là... Je m'étais habitué au rythme d'une réponse tous les dix jours. Quelle accélération brutale. 

 

Héhé bin oué, j'étais 'achement pris par d'autres trucs ces derniers temps, maintenant ça va mieux donc les réponses sont plus rapprochées  :Smile: 

----------

## Untux

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est ici.
> 
> En première page de planet.gentoo.org et tout et tout !
> ...

 

J'ai vu ça... T'as fait exploser la fréquentation de la homepage texmfind ! Dediou... plus de hit's en un jour qu'en un mois   :Shocked:  T'es fort aussi en pub, toi ! Non mais sérieux, merci beaucoup. Très sympa !

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Untux wrote:*   Pfff, je suis à la limite du burn-out là... Je m'étais habitué au rythme d'une réponse tous les dix jours. Quelle accélération brutale.   
> 
> Héhé bin oué, j'étais 'achement pris par d'autres trucs ces derniers temps, maintenant ça va mieux donc les réponses sont plus rapprochées 

 

MAIS LAISSE MOI ME REPOSER MAINTENANT !!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

MAis je vous laisse une semaine et vous me mettez une page de réponses!!! S'pas possible ça, maintenant je suis à la bourre. Laisse moi un peu temps pour tout relire ceci, et encore BRAVO TuxTux pour le boulot!

----------

## Untux

Ah bah merci Mick :] Pis pour la re-lecture, prends tout ton temps : chaque mot compte !  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Hello.

Petit retour ici ou j'ai installé Texlive sur une Gentoo stable. À ma grande surprise, j'avais déjà retiré Tetex (me rappelle pas quand).

Vu que j'ai besoin de Latex pour quelques temps, j'ai donc installé Texlive. J'étofferai mon .tex petit à petit et ça me donnera l'occasion d'une part de retrouver mes (maigres) connaissances sur le sujet et d'améliorer mon cas.

Pour le sport, voilà ce que j'ai keywordé :

```
# Texlive

app-text/texlive-core ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-psutils ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-basic ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latex ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-metapost ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-langfrench ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-texinfo ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latex3 ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml ~x86

app-text/texlive ~x86

app-text/dvipdfm ~x86

dev-tex/texmfind ~x86

dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra ~x86
```

Comme je n'avais pas mis le flag "extra" (bah je ne savais pas ce qu'il contient), j'ai du installer "texlive-latexextra" pour avoir "vmargin". M'est d'avis que si j'en ai eu besoin avec un document vide, ce paquet est quasi obligatoire.

RAS sinon, ça marche nickel avec Kile.

J'ai juste l'impression que les polices sont assez degs (très fines)... en dvi encore ça passe mais en PDF c'est vraiment pas ça.

----------

## Dismantr

y'a une option pour des polices léchées en pdf ; je te post ça demain du taf ; j'ai pas mes sources ici  :Wink: .

----------

## Temet

Cool cool cool, merci beaucoup!!!

Pis utiliser les polices Times, ça me plait pas...

D'ailleurs, j'ouvrirai sans doute un topic pour des conseils sur LaTeX dans les jours qui viennent.

Histoire de pas polluer le topic, tu peux m'envoyer l'info par MP si tu veux.

----------

## kopp

w00t les enfants, vous êtes mentionnés dans la GMN :

 *GMN wrote:*   

> TeX overview: Current stable TeX implementation teTeX is a small base package with dozens of separate styles and classes in the dev-tex category. The successor TeX Live (currently in testing) is broken up into smaller packages, but deriving the concrete contents is harder. Alexis Ballier introduces texmfind, which is an index tool for all style and class files that helps you find the package you need to emerge.

 

----------

## Untux

 *kopp wrote:*   

> w00t les enfants, vous êtes mentionnés dans la GMN :
> 
> 

 

Bin ça alors... c'est l'emballement médiatique ! \Me découpe l'article pour le mettre sous cadre.   :Cool: 

----------

## swilmet

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> y'a une option pour des polices léchées en pdf ; je te post ça demain du taf ; j'ai pas mes sources ici .

 

Ah je suis intéressé aussi, j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec Texlive donc je suis retourné à tetex par manque de temps, mais maintenant faudrait que je trouve une solution...

C'est surtout en mode mathématique que ça foire :

```
$ b' $

$ \mathcal{C} $

```

Le ' et le C sont trop grand : image

Quand je n'utilise pas le package lmodern, ça s'affiche correctement, mais alors il y a d'autres trucs dans le texte qui s'affichent mal, par exemple les tirets sont trop épais.

J'utilise aussi amsmath et amsfonts comme package.

EDIT :

J'ai trouvé comment faire, voila mon préambule :

```
%\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}

\usepackage[francais]{babel}

%\usepackage{lmodern}

\usepackage{amsmath}

\usepackage{amsfonts}
```

En enlevant fontenc et lmodern, ça s'affiche correctement.

----------

## salamandrix

Je viens de passer à texlive et j'ai un petit souci...

Avant avec tetex, la fonte utilisée était modern computer (je passais par du dvi pour faire ensuite du ps) par défaut, fonte que j'apprécie.

Sous texlive, je ne sais pas quelle est la fonte utilisée par défaut, mais dans tous les cas, elle est assez cracra (par exemple le mot « expertise » : le "x" se retrouve en hauteur plus grand que le "e"   :Shocked:  ), aussi après lecture de ce topic et de quelques autres et de qelques docs, j'ai évidemment ajouté lmodern à l'entête.

Le résultat s'approche de ce que j'avais avant, mais en moins bien : la police semble « moins » grasse (en fait plus fine que mc) ce qui me laisse un effet désagréable.

Par la même occasion j'ai soumis mon épouse à deux documents identiques mais l'un avec modern computer et l'autre avec latin modern, pour elle aussi mc apparaît comme plus lisible (car plus de contraste).

D'où la question : y a-t-il moyen d'utiliser mc avec texlive ? (attention je ne parle pas de super modern computer).

Merci.

----------

## Mickael

Tu as quoi dans ton en-tête : 

 *Quote:*   

> \usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

 

----------

## salamandrix

Pour l'entête :

 *Quote:*   

> \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
> 
> \usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
> 
> \usepackage{lmodern} 

 

Mais encore une fois, lmodern résout les petits problèmes de police (x plus grande que le e en hauteur), simplement par rapport à modern computer (tetex), je la trouve beaucoup moins sympathique au regard (manque d'épaisseur, et en conséquence moins de contraste par rapport au blanc du papier... comme un effet de gris sur l'écriture, et non noir)

----------

## Mickael

Tu parles du résultat en ps ou en dvi ?

----------

## salamandrix

en ps et donc à l'impression. (j'utilise rarement la visualisation en dvi)

----------

## salamandrix

ajout : pour illustrer :

>le document en modern computer<

>le document en modern computer<

(Évidemment celui en modern computer a été obtenu à l'aide de tetex il y a bien longtemps).

----------

## Mickael

j'ai trouvé ceci: 

 *Quote:*   

> % autres choix possibles de fontes (en remplacement de lmodern)
> 
>                                               % famille de fontes Utopia
> 
> \ usepackage { fourier }
> ...

 

ici en pdf

----------

## salamandrix

Je te remercie Mickael, j'ai essayé (notamment en imprimant pour vraiment pouvoir comparer) et effectivement sur du texte elle me convienne beaucoup mieux... seulement pour le mode mathématiques    :Crying or Very sad: 

L'idéal serait d'avoir deux fontes différentes (l'une pour le texte et l'autre pour les maths), j'ai lu quelque part un truc du genre : \usepackage{font_texte , font_math} mais à priori cela la fonte mathématique n'est pas prise en considération...

Je vais peut-être regarder s'il n'est pas possible de récupérer cm depuis tetex pour ensuite la mettre sur texlive... Un jour où j'ai du temps à perdre quoi  :Smile: 

Oui je sais l'éternel insatisfait...

----------

## Mickael

Dit Geekounet, il est mort ce post it (enfin je pense) faudrait peut-être demandé à Alexis si c'est le cas, et dans ce cas le "locké" et  le laissé tomber dans les oubliettes de l'histoire. 

C'est dingue, faut tout leur dire à ces modos tssssss j'vous jure! mais où va t'on! Je craque, je craque Je craque Je craque Je craque Je craque Je craque

----------

## Dismantr

C'est vrai que les ebuilds 2007 semblent au point maintenant  :Mr. Green: 

Encore merci à Alexis  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Dit Geekounet, il est mort ce post it (enfin je pense) faudrait peut-être demandé à Alexis si c'est le cas, et dans ce cas le "locké" et  le laissé tomber dans les oubliettes de l'histoire. 
> 
> 

 

Oué on pourrait virer le post-it et le laisser descendre dans les entrailles du forum.

D'ailleurs, la 2008 est en préparation  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   Dit Geekounet, il est mort ce post it (enfin je pense) faudrait peut-être demandé à Alexis si c'est le cas, et dans ce cas le "locké" et  le laissé tomber dans les oubliettes de l'histoire. 
> 
>  
> 
> Oué on pourrait virer le post-it et le laisser descendre dans les entrailles du forum.
> ...

 

Et bien dès que j'ai fini ma rédaction de thèse, je jouerai au beta testeur.  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Et bien dès que j'ai fini ma rédaction de thèse, je jouerai au beta testeur. 

 

oué m'enfin t'acharnes pas trop pour l'instant, c'est pas vraiment au point, même moi je l'utilise pas encore  :Wink: 

pis bon courage pour ta rédaction !

----------

## geekounet

Je lock pas, ça sert à rien  :Smile: 

Mais je vire le sticky ouais  :Razz: 

----------

## Alexis

Allez, un petit up. En attendant la 2008 (que désormais j'utilise et dont je ne me plains pas, reste juste à paufiner deux trois trucs avant le l'envoyer dans l'arbre sous un gros mask), la question se pose de savoir qui utilise encore teTeX et surtout de son devenir dans l'arbre.

Ulrich a eu la bonne idée de lancer un  sondage  et une discussion histoire de voir ce qu'il en est. Allez-y, donnez vos avis  :Smile:  (promis je ne corromprai pas un admin histoire de voir qui sont les traitres   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Alexis

Hop, la 2008 est dans l'arbre. Elle est masquée pour l'instant, donc tous les retours sont les bienvenus, que ce soit pour des problèmes ou des succès comme ça je sais facilement quand il est temps de démasquer et je peux corriger les problèmes avant que tout le monde les rencontre.

Va aussi falloir que j'écrive un truc sur mon blog qui prend la poussière pour faire un bref panorama des nouveautés et changements  :Smile: 

----------

## gim

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Hop, la 2008 est dans l'arbre

 

Hop, j'essaye, et ca marche du premier coup, bravo  :Wink: 

Juste un bug avec lua (mais il est dans le bugzilla avec un workaround, #236859).

Et un bug dans texlive quand même: sans dev-texlive/texlive-xetex, ya hyperref qui se plaint:

```
/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/hyperref/hyperref.sty: File `ifxetex.sty' not found.
```

Merci!

----------

## Alexis

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et un bug dans texlive quand même: sans dev-texlive/texlive-xetex, ya hyperref qui se plaint:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grmbl, misères et cordes, en effet. Les gens de TeX Live l'ont bougé dans latex-recommended récemment; je vais en faire de même (spas parfait: hyperef est dans -latex tout court, mais tout le monde devrait avoir -latexrecommended).

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

vous avez tester cette commande de mise à jour de l'arbre Texmf :

 *Quote:*   

>  To install any or all of these updates, use the tlmgr program. Specifically, tlmgr update --list will show you the list of packages that are available for update

 

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

juste pour dire que la migration vers 2008 c'est bien déroulée, mis à part deux légers problèmes de collisions fantômes. Juste une petite remarque, j'ai la nette impression que la compilation avec pdflatex est plus rapide, mais alors vraiment plus rapide. À quoi est-ce dû? (LUA)?

----------

## Alexis

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Juste une petite remarque, j'ai la nette impression que la compilation avec pdflatex est plus rapide, mais alors vraiment plus rapide. À quoi est-ce dû? (LUA)?

 

bof, je sais pas, pas lua en tout cas: lua c'est juste pour luatex, pdftex est toujours là.

Regarde ça si tu veux: http://www.tug.org/applications/pdftex/NEWS; la 2007 avait la 1.40.3 ou un truc dans le genre. J'ai pas fait gaffe à si il y avait des améliorations de vitesse. Ptet que tu si tu utilises pdftex avec poppler plutot que celui de TeX Live tu vas voir une différence aussi.

----------

## kopp

Hum, la mise à jour s'est plutot bien passée chez moi, à part mh qui ne veut pas compiler

 avec l'erreur suivante :

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mh-20080903.zip to /var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/mh-20080903/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/mh-20080903/work/mh ...

This is TeX, Version 3.1415926 (Web2C 7.5.7)

---! //var/lib/texmf/web2c/tex.fmt doesn't match tex.pool

(Fatal format file error; I'm stymied)

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-tex/mh-20080903 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 2263:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * tex ${i} || die "TeXing ${i} failed";

 * The die message:

 * TeXing breqn.dtx failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/mh-20080903/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-tex/mh-20080903/temp/environment'.

 *
```

EDIT: bon, c'est résolu, le fichier /var/lib/texmf/web2c/tex.fmt  n'appartenant à aucun paquet, je l'ai déplacé pour voir, et ça fonctionne.

D'où qu'il venait, j'en sais rien...

----------

## Alexis

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: bon, c'est résolu, le fichier /var/lib/texmf/web2c/tex.fmt  n'appartenant à aucun paquet, je l'ai déplacé pour voir, et ça fonctionne.
> 
> D'où qu'il venait, j'en sais rien...

 

de tetex probablement

----------

## kopp

Ouais certainement. Je l'avais installé il y a fort fort longtemps et mal du nettoyer en installant texlive-2007

----------

## pathfinder

salut, moi j ai suivi le guide de migration, mais j ai un souci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] app-text/dvipdfm-0.13.2d-r1  232 kB 
> ...

 

Seulement voilà:

 *Quote:*   

>  # eix latexreco
> 
> * dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended
> 
>      Available versions:  2007 ~2008-r1 {doc source}
> ...

 

il n est pas installé...

alors je peux pas l unmerger.. et ca bloque encore...  :Smile: 

Comment vous avez fait?

EDIT: autre chose: d apres le migration guide http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/tex/texlive-migration-guide.xml  il faut 

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 1.5: Eliminate dead symlinks interactively
> 
> # find /usr/bin -type l ! -xtype f ! -xtype d -ok rm -f {} \;
> 
> < rm ... /usr/bin/pdflatex > ? y
> ...

 

DANS MON CAS: il me propose bien plus de fichiers que je n ai pas osé effacer:

 *Quote:*   

>  # find /usr/bin -type l ! -xtype f ! -xtype d -ok rm -f {} \;
> 
> < rm ... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++-4.1.1 > ? n
> 
> < rm ... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.1 > ? n
> ...

 

Dois-je les effacer?

----------

## Mickael

je répond pour la dernière question :surtout pas : c'est ton compilateur!

pour le reste si j'ai le temps je regarderai désolé @+, mais Alexis ne devrait pas trainer pour te filer un coup de pouce, wait a bit

----------

## pathfinder

ok merci

alors il faudrait au moins dire dans le manuel de migration de ne pas effacer ces fichiers, parce que franchement, je me suis douté que c etait mon compilateur... sinon... ouille la casse...

j attends alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [blocks B     ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended (is blocking dev-tex/latex-unicode-)
> ...

 

enlève seulement latex-unicode  :Smile:  il est fourni par texlive maintenant.

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    # find /usr/bin -type l ! -xtype f ! -xtype d -ok rm -f {} \;
> 
> < rm ... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++-4.1.1 > ? n
> ...

 

Bah... ça cherche les liens morts; à mon avis ces liens doivent pointer nulle part; tu dois avoir les mêmes en 4.1.2. Maintenant, à comprendre pourquoi ces liens morts sont restés, va savoir...

----------

## pathfinder

t as raison, j en ai checqué un... il pointe nulle part.

j ai viré unicode, et ca passe (en cours)

je suis avec gvim, j aime bcp surtout apres avoir fait le tutoriel.

mais je vais tenter kile aussi.

bon WE a tous, et encore merci, c est toujours aussi agreable ces forums.

----------

